#ubports 2018-04-23
<ubptgbot> Xray2000 was added by: Xray2000
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Telegram is not updating chats on my UT, the notification pops up but when you open Telegram it has not updated since Thursday, any ideas?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Stereofont, There's not need to turn off two factor authentication. Just create an app specific password here https://security.google.com/settings/security/apppasswords .
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @JasonMD, Can you make a logfile plz and upload it with the logviewer app right after closing and opening the app agai? thx
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And where do you live?
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Hong Kong
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Thx, how do I make a logfile?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Install the logviewer app from openstore
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> ok I have installed the logviewer app
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Then open the log file of telegram there, and in the menus you find the uplaod to pastebin. Send the URL here
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I have to run for work, I reply a bit later
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> ok
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> thx
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3Sg44TpKWT/
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Guy's we are now already a few months later what is the status of Anbox on the PRO 5 ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Xray2000, That was a 'taster'. You need to be patient. It is intended to be built on 16.04 but that is not stable yet and it must come first. 16.04 stable is the first, second and third priority!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 491x336) https://irc.ubports.com/tXViDy5e.png 16:04? it's from the future!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 393x252) https://irc.ubports.com/4F0wleiL.png should land on my doormat tomorrow!
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Nice!
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Xray2000 !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> @jonny, Hello is it perfect performans ?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Hi, in chanel OpenStore, someone  spam
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Stereofont, Thanks i know, i was just thinking mebay there was a move ;)
<ubptgbot> bhushanshah was added by: bhushanshah
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> Hm
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> So I flashed Nexus 5 with AppImage and it is stuck on Google logo
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> 15.04/stable channel
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @bhushanshah come to https://t.me/WelcomePlus and we'll try to help you there
<ubptgbot> <Lightnight01> Bye bye thank you
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, Special guest Halium master MC Bhushan? Everyone run to the welcome room! ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere, Yep 😅
<ZeroPointEnergy> The company where I work is hosting the 18.4 release party this week and I will give a short talk about the ubports and halium projects. Is there any artwork or slide stack which can be used as a starting point?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Ha...  @lduboeuf is working on finding exact same stuff right now so work with him and the news channel announcement yesterday has a link to his post in forum
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> ZeroPointEnergy @lduboeuf is working on it https://github.com/lduboeuf/ut-helloworld-py/raw/master/osmobiles.odp
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Ha
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oh
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> High five bro we are fast
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👋
<ZeroPointEnergy> @advocatux nice, thx :-)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> ZeroPointEnergy UT slides starts on page 26
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> My first time opening a powerpoint doc in UT
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/s0I2ubSR.png
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Looking great
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> Hey @UniversalSuperBox can you help me with the convergence
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> <.< … >.>
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> I am trying to get HDMI working on the Nexus 6
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> *5
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Honestly... I don't have a Slimport cable. What seems to be going on though?
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> It can't detect my HDMI
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> is it pure hdmi, or is there an adapter in between?
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> Pure HDMI plugged to projector
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> I think probably wouldn't work with projector?
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> and needs proper display?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> try that first?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Does it work under another OS?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're the only person I'd ask that. :P
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> iirc. hdmi needs to be powered from the receiving device.
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> hmm
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> so I can now connect it to actual display
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> but I can't really use "touchpad" thingie
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh. That might not work.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/301
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ...:(
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> hm how do I pair BT photo/
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> s/photo/touchpad-keyboard/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It'll need to be off slimport first, then it's in Settings -> Bluetooth
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bhushanshah, maybe that projector isn't doing proper EDID stuff?
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> @dohbee, yeah seems like
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> hm so I've logitech k400 Plus keyboard
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> since I can't plug USB thingie comes with it I wonder how I pair it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is it not bluetooth?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Bluetooth with a dongle?
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> it is bluetooth but with dongle yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh. those things
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think they have Bluetooth on them. Just the 2.4ghz RF for the dongle.
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> ah f....
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> "Connection Type: Logitech Unifying protocol (2.4GHz) "
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yup
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need proper bluetooth, or a slimport hub
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> pft
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> :-(
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> *me is sad*
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> It worked on earlier images to which I can try?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, that issue was filed in October of 2017 and I'm not sure if it was okay before then
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> It being touchpad thingie
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it works on nexus 4 :)
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> Now only if I had Nexus 4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure if it ever worked on nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> Well it worked at one point with canonical version that I Kno
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there never was a canonical build for nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i remember nexu4 BT to be iffy as wel, but that was many moons ago
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] i remember nexus 4 BT to be iffy as wel, but that was many moons ago
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, I think it never worked on Nexus 5, bluetooth mouse/KB works well though … that's your only choice since I don't think wired connection will work while using slimport
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, i don't know if there are any micro-usb slimport hubs, or if they only exist for usb-c
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> slimport is a bit shaky if you don't have a dock or other way to fix the connector and the phone. HDMI cable is too heavy and pulls at the adapter
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> i think for the micro usb, it diverted one of the wires use for perfiral connection - so it might have been only able to do one at a time
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> they did have adapters with the hdmi part on the opposite
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41pX4Oa15jL._SY355_.jpg
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think it's just to provide charging for the phone, on those
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yes, only charging - but would solve hugo's problem with the heavy adapter
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> external power is not required with slimport though but it's a good thing to be able to charge
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I wonder, can I install Oxide debug symbols so it gives a better stack trace than https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rHfkStsXzy/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know if there's enough space in / to insatall everything
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but if the .ddeb is available, you should be able to install it, sure
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, 🤔
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Didn't think of it like that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> note, you might need qt debug symbols or such too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not clear from that if the crash itself is actually in oxide
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE) failed` hrmmm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> well, oxideqt-dbg is a cool 488MB extracted
<ubptgbot> Plazmodium was added by: Plazmodium
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Debugging this now: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/442
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, it's pretty big
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> #DobeyWasRight
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Gotta resize the image
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, No joy. Will webbrowser-app even give better stack traces if it can?
<opendata> How does ubports compare to sailfish in possiblity of using daily
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @JuergenAusVS, OP2 is stuck because of a bug … This bug is on most of the android 7  qualcomm devices :/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, i mean, there's nothing special about webbrowser-app, other than chroimium is overly complex, and there's some qml. you should be able to get a decent stack trace if all the debug packages for the whole dependency stack are installed, i would think
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Well, I'm fairly sure that I have the debug symbols installed but I'm still getting <unknown>s in the app's own stack trace
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Checking the rendering process' map, the call is in libOxideQtCore.so.0... which I should have symbols for at this point
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> guess who is wrong
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> libOxideQtCore is a separate package
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wonder if it'll make a ddeb
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I hope it'll make a ddeb.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://ci.ubports.com/blue/organizations/jenkins/ubports%2Foxide-packaging/detail/xenial_-_oxide-debugsymbols/1/pipeline … Here we go, abusing the CI to hopefully get the symbols we need.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well... if this succeeds it's gonna be a 45 minute build...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it should build one, but do hey get published in the ubports repo?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, that's the change I just made
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Freight will happily publish them, but we don't normally archive them in the build step
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No archive means no upload
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Does anyone know why, on Ubuntu Touch devices, Facebook won't let you go to full screen on uploaded images, both on the webapp and Sailbook? It basically prevents you from downloading them now :(
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> This wasn't always the case.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are they both just web apps?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i presume it's not limited to UT, but a general change on the fb web site
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @vince1171, how far did you get with porting?
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @TartanSpartan, I was afraid of that as Facebook is changing there full layout of the mobile website.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Sailbook isn't precisely a webapp, right?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> The FB webapp on M10, despite having a ghetto mobile internet circa 2007 view all of a sudden, does let you go fullscreen.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think Facebook canned their nicer mobile website
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> For obvious reasons
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @UniversalSuperBox, Yes i know from my inside man the change there layouts now
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> But the checks now the useragent and from that you get a other layout ...
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> All about money the care ;)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Obvious reasons? To save money?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> To push mobile users to their in-house apps
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @UniversalSuperBox, Indeed thats it
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Oh, yeah screw that.
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> On that way to generate add ...
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> [Edit] On that way to generate adds ...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, yeah, just delete your facebook
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, This. One has to be coherent with their word
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Not an option for keeping in touch with my friends, including the international ones.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> delete your friends. make new ones.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I will say there's no way Cambridge Analytical have ever influenced my voting patterns, though. I form my own political opinions.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, This
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Give me an opensource social network then felluhz.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mastodon
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> GNU Social
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Diaspora*
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Should I go on? :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the pub
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> movim
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, You don't even need to be online to go there!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'll check them out. We go to the pub most nights after fight club.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (brown belt in Japanese jiu-jitsu)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh hey, my Oxide build finished
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> With the libOxideQtCore debug symbols!
<ubptgbot> <Silver killer> @Stereofont, Do you have a link to the group
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/Yw0E8qP0.png
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> @K31j0, The pub
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Silver killer, http://t.me/UBports_Arabic
<ubptgbot> <Silver killer> (Photo, 719x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/IgUoqF8V.png
<ubptgbot> <Silver killer> 🤔
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think someone made it private perhaps?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> :(
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Awesome....../
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The language captain did delete his profile suddenly … we will investigate and resolve
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> شكو ماكو ?!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> My friend told me that is "whats up"
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/shaku-maku-iraq-arabic
<ZeroPointEnergy> Is there a way to migrate from a BQ (Aquaris E5) image to a ubbort image without reflashing?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you're on Ubuntu already, switching shouldn't wipe your data
<ZeroPointEnergy> but I have to reflash?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, you'll need to use the installer or some other method to reflash
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ZeroPointEnergy, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, even if you could do it directly on the device, it's still "flashing"
<ZeroPointEnergy> why does the installer needs sudo rights btw?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Most of the time the command is given without them
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @ZeroPointEnergy, fastboot
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> probably
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you need to use them, it's because you don't have proper udev rules so you can't access the device while it's in fastboot or recovery
<ZeroPointEnergy> it seams to ask for it before the device is even in recovery
<ZeroPointEnergy> but well, have  to configure it then :-)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, duh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, it's root access to configure the udev rules or root access to communicate with the device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> so you aren't really gaining anything
<ZeroPointEnergy> oh well, I do hope it does not configure any udev rules then O.O
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It doesn't
<ZeroPointEnergy> the installer is absolutely beautiful btw. Very nice job!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> #BlameMarius
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Er... wait... that's a good thing
<ZeroPointEnergy> lol
<ZeroPointEnergy> Hope I have more time to work on the s7 soon. I did some experiments with the initrd and ostree. Got it booting from an ostree repo
<ZeroPointEnergy> which would be really nice because that can do atomic updates, rollbacks and even dual boot, given we had some ui in the initrd to select the ostree branch or commit
<ZeroPointEnergy> is there an existing library for a simple android framebuffer ui?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't know of one that runs GNU-side, but you're probably looking for something like MinUI
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think that's what TWRP uses. You could even steal their keyboard.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alternatively, I heard that @NotKit was working on running a PostMarketOS build on libhybris devices. Maybe he got their initrd to boot graphically too and he could share what they use?
<ZeroPointEnergy> ah very interesting hint.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you do figure out how to do that, tell me because I need that information
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :)
<ZeroPointEnergy> -)
<ZeroPointEnergy> PostMarketOS will use halium or do they create their own builds?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They prefer open source devices
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> in-kernel
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No libhybris
<ZeroPointEnergy> yes, but the hybris devices you mentioned
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm thinking that was custom
<ZeroPointEnergy> oh, I understand
<ZeroPointEnergy> Was looking at their onscreen keyboard for encryption and they seemed to use SDL2
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @NotKit, I have work on it since 1 mouth because I have  no time :/ … Halium boot … Got ssh … Flashlight ;) … Vibrator … No WiFi … No GPS … No graphics … If I try to start lxc => crash+reboot … On Halium rootfs, some test work, but not the most importants … Test_hwcomposer do nothing … In short it's not great … And you, how
<ubptgbot> far are you? … We should create a post for the OP2 at https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @vince1171, *I haven't work on it since 1 mouth
#ubports 2018-04-24
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Is there a way to send files via bluetooth from my phone to my computer yet? The power is out where I am and I don't have my "charge 'n's' sync" cord with me lol. If you reply, please ping me.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] Is there a way to send files via bluetooth from my phone to my computer yet? The power is out where I am and I don't have my "charge 'n' sync" cord with me lol. If you reply, please ping me.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @amolith, bluetooth file transfer app. pair the devices first,  then send files one by one. selecting multiple files works, but sending them fails for me
<ubptgbot> <Donieck> Is facilitate access for disabled people?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> aside from some ui elements being huge by default, no
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> maybe install falcon launcher and set extra big icons
<ZeroPointEnergy> for some reason the messaging app does not show any messages anymore after update from a canonical image to ubports. The only log I found so far is a message in dmesg which makes no sense: [28980.687053] type=1400 audit(1524551678.738:142): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="messaging-app" name="/home/phablet/.local/share/libertine/ContainersConfig.json" pid=21234 comm="messaging-app" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32
<ZeroPointEnergy> 011 ouid=32011
<ubptgbot> ZeroPointEnergy42 was added by: ZeroPointEnergy42
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ZeroPointEnergy42, Hi Andreas, welcome. See https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> Georg Simon was added by: Georg Simon
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> @advocatux thx. I'm already in the channel over IRC, but finally created a telegram account so I can see the history if the client disconnects 😉
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ZeroPointEnergy42, Yep, I saw your alias but I didn't want to deprive you of a proper welcoming 😉
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Georg Simon, HI Georg, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> maxvanceffer was added by: maxvanceffer
<ubptgbot> <Georg Simon> Can't install on Fairphone 2. … I use ubports-installer_0.1.12-beta_amd64.deb on Ubuntu. … All works fine until I'm asked to reboot to recovery. I do so and nothing else happens. … After a while my Fairphone shows a recovery menu and on my computer I still can see the installer message "error: device not found" again and again.
<ubptgbot> … Please help
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> @Georg Simon, Try on different usb ports and different cables
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> For fairphone I had to start the installer with sudo, and select the device manually
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @opendata, I have been daily user for about 1.5 years
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, This indeed - you will not regret today, and you will regret less tomorrow...
<ubptgbot> <LOTNSAI> I am facing a Problem  … I saw in a docs of Halium there written that 3.1.0 kernel need  … But I have 3.0.31 😔 so I can't build Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <LOTNSAI> !!!!!!!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @maxvanceffer, Hi Maxim, welcome. See https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> Anyone else had the problem that the messaging app did not show any messages, new and old after migration to the ubports image? I still reveice sms, but the message app shows nothing.
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> Anyone has any idea where it stores the data?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ZeroPointEnergy42, Are you talking about SMS? Those are in `.local/share/history-service/history.sqlite`
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> ah thanks. yes that was exactly what I was looking for
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hey folks.  Quick FYI:  Indeed the Arabic group was accidentally closed down (user error) and we are rebuilding the group soon.  We are also looking for a 'Language Captain' immediately: someone who can simply be present in the group and speak the language.  PM me if you can help.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @YougoChats, Yes, I remember remember that now. Thank you!
<ubptgbot> goloka was added by: goloka
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> @vince1171, Wifi is ez to port
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @goloka!!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @YougoChats, there are a few caveats to that: filetranfer works from Ubuntu desktop. Not from Windows (10) in my experience. Also with Ubuntu it wont work on 16.04 (yet)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> to that point: is Michael Zanneti still maintaining that?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I dont have Windows, so I wouldnt know🤷🏻‍♂️ on my Ubuntu (16.ish through 17.10) I havent seen any problems, other than the multiple files thing.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I meant with a 16.04 Ubuntu phone :)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Well dont have that either🤷🏻‍♂️
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> But almost no apps work on that because they all need to be recompiled
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> ok, so I removed the old history.sql database and let it create a new one. It seems there are differences in the schema .. 😲 is there a way to migrate to the new schema? Can't find a bug about this, very strange. Can't be that I'm the only one affected by this
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @YougoChats, I am seeing improvements on that though. Some apps do, some apps dont.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Are people actively recompiling their apps or do things work by accident?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> The answer is both I guess😁
<ubptgbot> <matv1> some work by accident. I get the sense that for instance straight up qml apps do not have much problems
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 400x600) https://irc.ubports.com/4SoX1ueu.png
<ubptgbot> <matv1> that about sums it up yeah :)
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> hey friends xperia x is part of ASOP by sony, so does that make is easy to port.
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> You've done it? Great!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😹😹😹
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, Well, I guess if they were re-compiled and published in the store, those apps would then be broken on 15.04 upon installing the update. So I hope that's not happening yet.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @dohbee, So you are saying that all apps need to be recompiled to their specific platform and none will work on another target platform? cause that doesnt appear to be so in all cases..
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> There is early support in the OpenStore for double version (one for xenial one for vivid)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @matv1, No. I didn't say all anywhere in that post.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Hmm a conundrum indeed. I did read some discussion of changing the Open Store to differentiate or keep separate stores/repos depending on how a device identifies.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> okay - i knew i was going to regret telling you what you said- :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> There are a lot of variables of course. Webapps and pure QML apps obviously don't need recompiled, because there is nothing to compile
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Any apps with native code will need recompiling. Pure QML apps don't need recompiling (but might need changes).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Only apps that link to certain things in Qt or use C++ STL, need recompiled really. Or apps that might link to Mir directly such as some of the SDL apps
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ZeroPointEnergy42, I don't know what you are trying to do exactly, but I have copied `.local/share/history-service/history.sqlite` many times between devices and it works. It's a good idea to REBOOT the device after that
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I see
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Sticker, 512x384) https://irc.ubports.com/52r0gM16.webp
<ubptgbot> <matv1> you wish
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I do. I really do
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @TronFortyTwo, So how does that work? for the openstore to be able to deliver the correct app for the correct platform, it would have to know what platform is being connected from. Is it regestering that?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> I suppose it works by looking at the framework the app supports
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> ubuntu-sdk-15.04 vs ubuntu-sdk-16.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, there is no 16.04 framework yet is there?
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @dohbee, Is there
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Yeah there is now afaik
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and that's a static declaration in the manifest.json, not dynamic.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @DanChapman, who maintains that?
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> @advocatux, I previously had a canonical image on the device. It seems that there are differences in the schema of the file compared to what ubports uses.  So I copied the old sqlite file away and let it create a new one.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ZeroPointEnergy42, there shouldn't be. i'm pretty sure nothing's changed there
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> When I do a 'echo ".dump" | sqlite3 ../history-service_old/history.sqlite | sqlite3 history.sqlite' I get errors like "Error: near line 16: table threads has 8 columns but 7 values were supplied"
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @matv1, maintains what exactly?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ZeroPointEnergy42, Don't dump the DDBB, just copy the whole file
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ZeroPointEnergy42, [Edit] Don't dump the DB, just copy the whole file
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @DanChapman, well the framework itself
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> @advocatux, If I place the old file there the message app stays empty and it can't even store new messages
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @matv1, "everyone" i guess. the "framework" file is just an empty file installed in the ubuntu-sdk-libs "metapackage"
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ZeroPointEnergy42 do you reboot the device?
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> yes
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> Also it obviously did not work after the migration that is why I had to look at it in the first place. That file never worked with the ubports image but it did with that from canonical
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I don't know. I have copied that file between "old" UT devices, from "old" UT to UBports devices, between UBports devices... no problem
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It works even in 16.04
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ZeroPointEnergy42 how are you copying that file? who is the owner and what are the permissions of .local/share/history-service/history.sqlite ?
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> here is the full schema diff https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wkJHgwbc63/
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @dohbee, @matv1 yeah this ^^ . You can see the list of frameworks here https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-meta/tree/xenial/frameworks click-reviewers-tools was also updated to allow the 16.04 frameworks.
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> I did not copy the file initially. I updated to ubports and the data partition staid the same
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> We should probably drop some of those mega old frameworks on xenial. I think they all are still getting installed
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> the file was already there with the same permitions as it had with the canonical image
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ZeroPointEnergy42, curious. what channel are you on exactly?
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> I only copied it away so that it would automatically create a new one and work again
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> on the stable channel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DanChapman, i'm not sure that's correct
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> Should I open a bug report? It's a bit strange that no one else ever ran into this issue
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes i think you probably should
<ubptgbot> <ZeroPointEnergy42> ok, will do. thx
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ZeroPointEnergy42 yes you should but keep in mind messaging-app doesn't have a maintaner … https://github.com/ubports/messaging-app/issues/1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the issue isn't in messaging-app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's in history-service
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Ah, thank you!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I thought it's part of that app
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @Wiz, echo sta > /sys/module/wlan/parameters/fwpath … make halium freeze —'
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> nice news
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> if you aren't on the News Channel, you are missing big news now.  Here is a link to subscribe:https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/9GGZAqkK.webp
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> I know @marius but who is this Ricardo Mendoza never heard or seen him in ubports community updates??
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> Ricardo is one of the earliest developers working on Ubuntu Touch, before it was even public knowledge.
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @popeydc, Oh... Nice to Know that.. is he in this group??
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think he's in the telegram group. he might be in irc
<ubptgbot> <Danjreynolds> What is the status on OTA 3? Haven't checked in in a few months
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ota 3 was released months ago
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Danjreynolds, Was released in time for Xmas
<ubptgbot> <Danjreynolds> Great and anywhere I can go to see progress on https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/android-apps-on-ubuntu-touch-with-anbox-77
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> join the news group, from the link in the pinned message in this group
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and you can watch it for news
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> https://puri.sm/posts/ubports-ubuntu-touch-on-librem5-collaboration/
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Yeahh
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Nice
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> :)
<ubptgbot> <novosve> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ENw8Tr9X.webp
<ubptgbot> <novosve> Great news about collaboration with Purism!
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Excellent !
<ubptgbot> <delijati> @Sconio, finally ;)
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/y3IvpBMk.mp4
<ubptgbot> <ricmm> spread the good news ^_^
<ubptgbot> <ricmm> now more than ever we will need able hands to help with enablement and core development 👍
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Question for BQ aquaris M10 owners:  … What is the difference between the HD and FHD version beyond the screen? … I ordered a FHD ubuntu edition but received a HD android version. The website and the purchase receipt clearly state FHD ubuntu edition. … Just checking how cheated I am, and considering how much work I’m going to put
<ubptgbot>  in to getting either the FHD version as advertised or my money back
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Talk to the store and have them fix it.
<ubptgbot> <G> @YougoChats, I don't have it, but besides the screen there's like 100 Mhz clock diffrence on the CPU/GPU between the 2 versions....
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> https://twitter.com/Puri_sm/status/988796338237333505?s=19
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> Whoa
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> that 'wooah' is pinned in the news channel ;)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> you should subscribe
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i guess our news channel takes the fun of discovery out ;)
<ubptgbot> gomes_fdr was added by: gomes_fdr
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @gomes_fdr, Hi Fabiano, welcome nice guy! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> How well does the Bq M10 work with ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Very well albeit 16GB is rather cramped so I recommend a maximum size SD card (that's 64GB) and avoiding bloated apps to mitigate that. And regular terminal management to ensure e.g. you don't have a redundant copy of a big .mp4 file.
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> @S31BZ, WOW great
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> i m not a programmer but can i port ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> have you ever ported any android ROM ever?
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> @dohbee, No
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then it will probably prove quite difficult to port UT
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> ah! okay
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> Is there a way to get the stable Version oft dekko? :-/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the version in the store is stable
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> I only See dekko 2 there and it doesnt really work - and it says its Experimental?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does it @DanChapman ?
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> Ah, i managed to receive an Email :-) But still interested to hear Wether its experimental or not!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Fabian, It is described in OpenStore as a work in progress, though frankly that is true of any app
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> Ok, i was just alarmed by the word experimental... … Thank you guys!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @YougoChats  I think the processor was better on the fhd one too, was yours the white one?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> No. It’s a regular black HD Android version
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> The black one should be the fhd
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> The HD has 1.3 MHz, FHD has 1,5 MHz, mine has 1,3 MHz
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Also it has 1280p, not 1920p
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Overall there’s not too much difference, besides the screen obviously
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Aw, was it a better price at least?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> €150 which is a good price either way, but still it has FHD specs on the website, so that’s the the specs I paid for
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I already called customer service, and they have two days to sort things out with the distributor and then will contact me.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Yep, I think it was enough diffrence to be worth having the fhd
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I have 30 days to return the device, so I have time
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I just can’t play with it now yet😔
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> Why is there no news about ubports on omgubuntu page?
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> Odd...
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Nah I've noticed he hasn't been reporting much on the phone stuff
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Joey Sneddon has an ever-growing list of things he won’t write about because drama😙
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> He has written about various Linux-on-devices, carefully not mentioning UT or Ubports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> drama? i thought it was "omg ubuntu" not "linux sucks"
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> That’s it I’m moving to […]
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> Can someone add Phoronix post about ubport and purism on forum? I cannot login to ubport at the moment...
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1163/purism-and-ubports-officially-collaborate/2
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Touch-Librem-5
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> @kristijantkalec, well, it all started with stuff like this: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/01/shooting-the-messenger
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> People got mad at him over social network
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> @ixavier, Thanks for the reply. I know about the history between ubports and omgubuntu. I just hoped that jurnalism should be objective...
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> But oh well...
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> It was a complicated time back then...
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> objective?? journalism??? c'mon
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> but I think he got some wounds after all
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> Well the idea of telling the news. Not the opinion 😃
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> It's ok, we still have Phoronix, softpedia, etc
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> But, lets wait to see the purism and ubports news. He made a article talking about librem 5, so...
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> I agree, let's wait and see
<loveubuntalot> hi
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> Yeah, I remember a guy being pretty rude with him on G+
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is there a black bootscreen available of UBPorts for fairphone 2?
<loveubuntalot>  I'm trying to decide what kind of touch screen would work with ubuntu -- perhaps I need to consider particular chipsets
<loveubuntalot> this is maybe not the right forum though, but I suspected maybe more experience here with the touch screens
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this channel is about ubuntu on phones. for support with ubuntu on PCs, please go to #ubuntu
<loveubuntalot> ubptgbot, ok -sorry ... but that's interesting though -- ehm.. which OS should I use for tablet arm devices?
<loveubuntalot> i'm green on the difference between a tablet and a phone these days
<loveubuntalot> and a pc :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, phones/tablets
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ie https://ubuntu-touch.io
<loveubuntalot> ok -- so if I order a device with android and arm... I could potentially install ubports
<loveubuntalot> sorry ubuntu-touch
<loveubuntalot> I was thinking of choosing a tablet / android device rather than a pc -- because they are cheaper first of all and lower power
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a port would need to be done if it's not an already supported device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, the batteries are also much smaller, so if you use it like a regular PC all day, the battery won't last long
<loveubuntalot> yeah -- it's actually a kind of thing I would have plugged in all day... going to do some POC work for a touch data display on a boat.
<loveubuntalot> it does not require cpu much power at all  --- but would like python maybe kiwi widget library or gtk
<loveubuntalot> *much cpu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> apps built for ubuntu touch are built on qt
<loveubuntalot> ok great to know
<loveubuntalot> so kde qt stuff
<loveubuntalot> that could work too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not kde
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the environment is unity8
<loveubuntalot> kde used to be built on qt
<loveubuntalot> but long since I worked with it
<loveubuntalot> so is unity moving away from Gnome over to qt?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> kde is still built on qt
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unity8 was built explciitly to work on mobile devices, and qt was a better choice for that
<loveubuntalot> I c... so its a different unity -- not a successor to unity desktop
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, an incomplete successor
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> @kristijantkalec, its said thought. he made some good articles in the past. oh man, good old days 😆
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> @kristijantkalec, [Edit] its sad thought. he made some good articles in the past. oh man, good old days 😆
<AuroraAvenue> mariogrips Point 3: https://swappa.com/mobile/samsung/phone | Wvhich one, that is used, should I get - An alpha one ?
<ubptgbot> <Jameshjacksonjr> https://puri.sm/posts/ubports-ubuntu-touch-on-librem5-collaboration/ awesome congrats guys well deserved this OS will go far
<ubptgbot> <Marco Sirabella> Hello all, I'm having trouble finishing up a click package for the openstore, click-review is giving me back  … ``` - lint_framework …   'ubuntu-sdk-14.04' is not a supported framework …   http://askubuntu.com/questions/460512/what-framework-should-i-use-in-my-manifest-file``` … the spreadsheet in the question states 14.04 i
<ubptgbot> s supported, what am I doing wrong?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that spreadsheet is outdated
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ou choudl change it to 15.04 instead of 14.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] you should change it to 15.04 instead of 14.04
<ubptgbot> <Marco Sirabella> ```Errors … ------ …  - lint_framework …   'ubuntu-sdk-15.04' is not a supported framework …   http://askubuntu.com/questions/460512/what-framework-should-i-use-in-my-manifest-file```
<ubptgbot> <Marco Sirabella> same problem
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> huh
<ubptgbot> <Marco Sirabella> are there any examples of working click packages that have been deployed to the openstore?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Marco Sirabella, Sure, Telegram for example. Then again, not a good example xD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> authenticator-ng
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `    "framework": "ubuntu-sdk-15.04.4",`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh maybe 15.04 by itself isn't valid. try 15.04.4
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Marco Sirabella, you can download them from open-store.io?
<ubptgbot> <Marco Sirabella> Telegram's package doesnt even review properly... … ```phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click-review com.ubuntu.telegram_latest_armhf.click  … ERROR: Could not find vendor 'ubuntu' … ERROR: Could not find vendor 'ubuntu' … ERROR: Could not find vendor 'ubuntu' … ERROR: Could not find vendor 'ubuntu' … ERROR: Could not find vendor '
<ubptgbot> ubuntu' … ERROR: Could not find vendor 'ubuntu' … Traceback (most recent call last): …   File "/usr/bin/click-review", line 138, in <module> …     main() …   File "/usr/bin/click-review", line 132, in main …     results.run_all_checks() …   File "/usr/bin/click-review", line 105, in run_all_checks …     self._run_module_checks(module) …   File "/us
<ubptgbot> r/bin/click-review", line 92, in _run_module_checks …     review.do_checks() …   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/clickreviews/cr_common.py", line 503, in do_checks …     func() …   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/clickreviews/cr_security.py", line 445, in check_template …     templates = self._get_templates(vendor, version) …   File "/usr
<ubptgbot> /lib/python3/dist-packages/clickreviews/cr_security.py", line 265, in _get_templates …     for k in self.aa_policy[vendor][version]['templates'].keys(): … KeyError: 'ubuntu'```
<ubptgbot> <Marco Sirabella> will try 15.04.4
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> How did you try to build t?
<ubptgbot> <Marco Sirabella> built with cordova
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Telegram and cordova? Uhm, that's out of my range 😅
<ubptgbot> Shawn was added by: Shawn
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Shawn!!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Shawn> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/GduRLmDN.webp
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> 👍
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Buying a nintendo switch to run Unity 8 :)
<ubptgbot> <Martin Zürker> Hello folks: since a few years I like to install a linux-flawor on a mobile divice
<ubptgbot> <Martin Zürker> Anybody can tell if it is posible install Ubuntu on the tablet 'Acer-IconiaA1-810'?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Martin Zürker, Not at the moment but you could attempt to port UT to your device! In the meantime, you can check ubuntu-touch.io for a list of currently supported devices!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sadly not, unless it is ported from scratch
<ubptgbot> <Martin Zürker> Ok, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Martin Zürker, No problem! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Each device needs a different approach. Better if you get a device which already runs it. Unless you have a lot of time, patience and skill
<ubptgbot> <amolith> This lol ^^
<ubptgbot> <Martin Zürker> Next try: It is possible to install UT on the 'Medion Lifetab-S7852' tablet?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The only tablet is from BQ
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Or Nexus 7
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Though you can get something running on a Nexus 7 2013
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Martin Zürker, It is not. You can check ubuntu-touch.io/devices for a list of our currently supported devices
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Martin Zürker, [Edit] Not at the moment but you could attempt to port UT to your device! In the meantime, you can check ubuntu-touch.io/devices for a list of currently supported devices!
<ubptgbot> <Martin Zürker> Last try: It is possible to install UT on the 'Quantum-Xview' tablet?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Martin Zürker, Not yet, unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Read the link
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, +1
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, 👍
<ubptgbot> <Martin Zürker> 😫
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Martin Zürker, You can get a Nexus 5 for as low as $60 I've seen
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Trade in one of your other devices 😃
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Better yet, create new ports
#ubports 2018-04-25
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/3lnxkia9.png Nice picture! :)
<ubptgbot> tempsikhopat was added by: tempsikhopat
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> This is very good news isn't it :)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Ismaelbonato, I was pleased to see my screenshots there lol. I wonder how they made their way all the way to Purism 🙂
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> @amolith, 👍
<ubptgbot> hailm4n was added by: hailm4n
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> @amolith, well done :)
<AuroraAvenue> https://nomasters.io/posts/dumber-phone/
<ubptgbot> lexirv was added by: lexirv
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> isn't this a dead project ?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Nope
<ubptgbot> <jeffangelion> nah
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Welcome! UBports picked up development, and is going strong
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> c0r3dump3d was added by: c0r3dump3d
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> hmm , what apps I can run there ?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @lexirv, see open-store.io
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> I mean what about the closed source apps ? how it can be ported ?
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> or I've to use alternatives ?
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> Soon we hope to get running android apps
<ubptgbot> <libremax> With anbox it will be possible to run android apps
<ubptgbot> <libremax> see anbox.io
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> please realize anbox will always be a "hack" - don't expect it to be exactly as on android
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @ixavier, does it run linux apps in the current time ?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> because utouch isn't android
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @rogieroudshoorn, ik , its linux
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @libremax, Boi
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @lexirv, It can but the experience varies as traditional linux apps are not optimized for mobile and you will need a magnifying glass and very accurate fingers to find them functional on phones
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @DanChapman, lol , yeah I can imagine that
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> btw , is apt & snap included ?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> apt is there but it's not recommended to be used
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @lexirv, But if there is something like zooming in the screen it would be interesting tho
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> if you want to use apt you can do so with libertine which installs and runs the debs from a chroot
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @DanChapman, kinda sandboxing ?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> the rootfs is readonly by default so you can't use apt directly on the phone unless you make it read/write. but that could mess with OTA updates, hence it not being recommended. And why libertine was created.
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @DanChapman, oh
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> its just kinda making another layer  to get hand out of making the rootfs writable from the active access layer
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, how would it mess OTA updates? I thinkl only OTA updates will update your previous apt-get installs, but no influence the other way around, no?
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, [Edit] how would it mess OTA updates? I thinkl only OTA updates will override your previous apt-get installs, but no influence the other way around, no?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @KrisJacewicz, Well an OTA update clobbering the apt database or adding a confliciting package that's a dependency for something you added is in my opinion messing with an OTA update as you are putting the system into an unknown state.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, sure, in suchg a case definitely, but I thought it was not the case. I thought that OTA simply overrides the apt database completely, in a clean way, without leftovers. Isn't it so?
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> I thought that the only persistent portion that remains after OTA is the userspace, and that apt database is not in it.
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> I've not looked into the detail, but I understood a typical OTA to be some form of diff. Even if that currently replaces whole files it unreasonabme to expect it to stay that way.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> John McAleely explained the hazards quite well here https://askubuntu.com/a/775550
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @alan_griffiths, I think that the design based on read-only rootfs does justify it to remain a simple override, without any diff capability, though. But yeah, this is just an opinion, subjective stuff, I would like to definitely know what is the actual case right now. So far was 100% sure it was good old pure clean overri
<ubptgbot> de. Extracting new image over the old one.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, thanks, let's see
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, I just read and he confirmed what I thought was the case, it is a simple untaring process, and OTA just overrides the old rootfs. So the type of hazard that he talks about, I don't see it as a big hasard. It would require you to install some software into the userspace, that depends on things in the read-only
<ubptgbot>  rootfs. That, to me, sounds like at worst case you can no longer use the application, unless you re-install the dependencies. It does not sound like it can break up the rootfs or OS base in any way.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> I think that he is overthinking the threat in his answer, although he is also making valid points.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> also, apt-get installs have no way, by design limitation, to install stuff into your home folder. WHen you apt-get install stuff then you are root user, and apt-get nor dpkg knows who did you sudo as. So they install stuff into rootfs, not userspace. So OTA will have only 1 influence on apt-ge tinstalled stuff: it will make it
<ubptgbot> dissapear. Your home directory, at most, will have remainders in form of locally stored cache or config files.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> click survives OTA because it installs itself into the userspace. apt-get cannot do that.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> It doesn't make it dissapear it makes it forgotten. There's a difference 😉
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> dpkg cannot do that
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, it gets whiped off from your rootfs and overriden. Like if you format a partition and put new stuff on it.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> off couyrse there are some possible scenarios, rather exotic ones, but I see no risk how these would potentially end you up with a broken OS. At most a link to an app that persisted, that does not work.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> or link works, but not the app. Some apps copy their own executabls into ~/.local/ somewhere, but it is rare practice, like for hings that users can re-build with different plugins/modules. It would not have a backward influence on the OS after OTA. At most it would no longer start or work properly.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @KrisJacewicz, I don't think that's right. From what I understand of it untars and applies the change set *ontop* of the rootfs and if the apt records get overwritten anything you currently installed will be forgotten because apt no longer knows about it. But it doesn't get removed.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @dohbee is that right? ^^
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> An OTA download is smaller than a channel switch. That's not consistent with it being the full rootfs.
<ubptgbot> <Georg Simon> @ixavier, Didn't help. I can easily install Fairphone Open using the same cable. (sudo sh flash-for-unix.sh)
<ubptgbot> <Georg Simon> @YougoChats, Didn't help.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, it interests me now, I would like to know what is the real case
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @alan_griffiths, yes your logic makes sense, but you aren't sure as well right?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Georg Simon, i'm assuming you also already have your phone in usb debug mode and tested adb devices in normal/recovery mode and fastboot devices in bootloader? if fastboot devices needs sudo the installer does too
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Georg Simon, [Edit] i'm assuming you also already have your phone in usb debug mode and tested `adb devices` in normal/recovery mode and `fastboot devices` in bootloader mode? if `fastboot devices` needs `sudo` the installer does too
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @Ismaelbonato, ❤️
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Georg Simon, [Edit] i'm assuming you also already have your phone in usb debug mode and tested `adb devices` in normal/recovery mode and `fastboot devices` in bootloader mode? if `fastboot devices` needs `sudo` the installer does too … fastboot mode looks the same as boot splash, might be confusing
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @DanChapman, "(...) So, in practice, some apt-get installs will largely add software in parallel to the existing files, so will not be much impacted by an OTA. However, one file set will certainly be impacted - apt's own record keeping (OTA's deliver the records used in construction of the ro filesystem). So your system w
<ubptgbot> ill lose the knowledge of what is there, and what is not. (...)" … this sound like an important piece of information, but I don't understand this argument. I don't know what is the apt's own record keeping, do you guys know?
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> i just interpret it that it has to do with apt-get upgrade, but not install
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @KrisJacewicz, It makes sense to optimize network load for OTAs, both for consumers and servers. From overhearing discussions I believe that OTAs are based on a diff and that's consistent with the behaviour I've seen. I've never been interested in the implementation of the diff.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @alan_griffiths, fair enough, thanks for mentionning all this
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @KrisJacewicz, It has a GPU driver ?
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @Sconio, I think thatr Librem5 will be 100% supporting for open source drivers, but in reality I don't know
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @Sconio, [Edit] I think thatr Librem5 will be 100% supporting open source drivers, but in reality I don't know
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Can be used with ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Gpu
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Sconio, they just announced cooperation. not ready at all
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> 🤞🏼
<ubptgbot> All_i_know was added by: All_i_know
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @Sconio, I think you are interested in achieving accelerated graphics in xmir under ARM, because of our conversations off the channel. Is that right? … If so I really won't be able to answer you. All I know is that xwayland is being mentionned as a possible replacement for xmir, when wayland compatibility lands.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, and then maybe also accelerated graphics can happen
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I know , just. If it is 100 % open the acceleration graph might work
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @Sconio, but accellerated graphics do work on UT natively, so the reason that they don't work in xmir, i think, is not a problem of a lack of driver. I recall old chat about this here in the group, and it had to do with some API translation, possibly mapping the order of arguments in the api calls, this discussion happene
<ubptgbot> d here months ago
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Oh ok
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I'm looking forward to see the material statistic
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @KrisJacewicz, It was not confirmed for baseband module.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @libremax, thanks, amazing how fast details like this can surface in this group ;)
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> It is for this reason that there will have a switch physics for the purpose of controlling its operation
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Sconio, Graphics acceleration is really down to Mir (and the graphics drivers ), not UT. You will get better information asking on the Mir forums: …     https://community.ubuntu.com/c/mir
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Mir not suported acceleration
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Sconio, Not only, even with free drivers there may be problems sometimes and a physical switch get you safe everytimes
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Sconio, Why do you think that?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I don't think so, just I remember having to address this issue is to use kodi, and we replied that xmir does not support not the acceleration graph,
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Oh. You mean Xmir (not Mir).
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @All_i_know . Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Oups
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Sorry, yes xmir
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I m confus
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Let's start from the beginning: you're trying to use kodi on UT? … Kodi does have a Mir backend (but that needs enabling when building it.) it also has a Wayland backend, but you can't use that with the Mir version currently in UT.
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> This is a question that I had asked Kris, if the use of Kodi could be done with ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @alan_griffiths, I didn't know that kodi has mir backend, but if so, then @Sconio yes, you can have kodi on UT :D
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @KrisJacewicz, It won't for much longer, they're planning to drop now Mir supports Wayland.
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @alan_griffiths, @Sconio, hurry up ;)
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @KrisJacewicz, Cool !
<ubptgbot> Павел Алексеев was added by: Павел Алексеев
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/c0RJBvLs.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @KrisJacewicz, With the method you proposed, I will get there
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> 🤙🏼
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @KrisJacewicz, [Edit] It won't for much longer, they're planning to drop it now Mir supports Wayland.
<ubptgbot> yuchen_guo was added by: yuchen_guo
<ubptgbot> Tarangok was added by: Tarangok
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Fabian, Yeah.....
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @kristijantkalec, Not odd at all. Perfectly expected as history shows
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, Full circle magazine
<ubptgbot> Soumitra Ghate was added by: Soumitra Ghate
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @lexirv, Yes. I am a ghost and these other people are bots
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @lexirv, we're all ghosts. whoooOoOh
<ubptgbot> <Soumitra Ghate> I am flashing phone using ubports installer , at the end , it tells to reboot into bootloader so I started fastboot mode but does nothing further , help please !
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hi new folks! You should all go here especially if you are installing because there is a welcome install room https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Soumitra Ghate> Thank you
<ubptgbot> <libremax> usually have to press volume down and power
<ubptgbot> <libremax> to reboot into bootloader
<ubptgbot> <Soumitra Ghate> Yes I did open bootloader in the device , but installer did nothing further
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Did you try manually install ?
<ubptgbot> <Soumitra Ghate> No
<ubptgbot> <libremax> or automatic detection ?
<ubptgbot> <Soumitra Ghate> No
<ubptgbot> <libremax> if your device is not detected try to manualy select it
<ubptgbot> <libremax> if it doesn't work, use sudo to exexcute the installer
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] if it doesn't work, use sudo to execute the installer
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] if your device is not detected, try to manualy select it
<ubptgbot> <Soumitra Ghate> Tried manual selection , still giving same problem
<ubptgbot> <Soumitra Ghate> What is sudo?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Commande to execute install with privilege
<ubptgbot> <libremax> man sudo to know more about it
<ubptgbot> <libremax> What OS do you use ?
<ubptgbot> <Soumitra Ghate> Windows 10
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Sudo is for GNU/linux 😄
<ubptgbot> <Soumitra Ghate> 😅OK
<ubptgbot> vanyasem was added by: vanyasem
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @libremax, False
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> You can install sudo in Windows
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> It will run software as admin
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> You can also use sudo in WSL
<ubptgbot> <libremax> I had never used windows in decades so...
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Thanks for attention
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @libremax, I use windows 10
<ubptgbot> <libremax> I know
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] I have never used windows in decades so...
<ubptgbot> <Soumitra Ghate> I will try that
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @vanyasem, Anyway windows will be Linux before the end of the next decade
<ubptgbot> <libremax> You will be back to linux 😂
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @vanyasem, [Edit] Anyway windows will be based on Linux before the end of the next decade
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @wayneoutthere, is the cams issues fixed ?
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @wayneoutthere, [Edit] is the cam issue fixed ?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> wath cam issue ?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> For what device ?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] Wath cam issue ?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] What cam issue ?
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> so I just got my slimport cable for the Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> but I can't seem to get a cursor on screen or use the phone's touchscreen for a touchpad
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, You can also run gmail and skype on Ubuntu....   but.... Why? You can also look  out a jail cell at the world outside.  my position since 2009 is: If you care about freedom, why hang around in jail?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @wayneoutthere, Slavery is freedom.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Uh
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @jja2000, You will need a bt kb/mouse
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The touchscreen doesn't work to use as a pointer
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> Yeah I found the git issue
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> I wonder why it doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @UniversalSuperBox, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nineteen_Eighty-Four
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DanChapman basically right, yeah
<ubptgbot> <Georg Simon> @YougoChats, In usb debug mode "adb devices" shows an empty "List of devices attached" both in normal and recovery mode. … In fastboot mode "sudo fastboot devices" gives "f99f644 fastboot"
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 💡
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: do `lsusb`
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: you should get somthing like this: … ... … Bus 003 Device 034: ID 18d1:4ee5 Google Inc.  … ...
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: Add the vendor id to ~/.android/adb_usb.ini. … `echo 0x18d1 >> ~/.android/adb_usb.ini` … the 18d1 part could be different for you and is found in the lsusb results
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> after that, adb devices should start working.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @libremax, Definitely this is 1984 we live in.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, Please direct your two minutes hate to the OT channel
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> come one, come all into 1984
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> Hello! I saw that there were no bug fixes during this period. Is Ubuntu 16.04 still far?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> during what period?
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> Last weeks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, not all of the things that need to happen are filed as issues on github, if you're trying to judge progress by that list
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> Ah OK
<ubptgbot> apocarpio was added by: apocarpio
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> At this moment how much is it usable?
<ubptgbot> <Marco Sirabella> Looking at the source code for the click-review command, it seems to pull a list of supported frameworks from a [URL that doesnt exist anymore]("https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/api/click-framework/") … Is there any way for me to properly review my application before submission to the open-store?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, huh?  and what? and pardon me?  and bye bye
<ubptgbot> <Marco Sirabella> installed through apt, which might be outdated
<ubptgbot> <Marco Sirabella> ```click-reviewers-tools/vivid-updates,now 0.25.1 all [installed] …   tools to review click packages```
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's outdated
<ubptgbot> <Marco Sirabella> any documentation as to where the up to date version is?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, Epic
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @apocarpio !!! check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Marco Sirabella, github.com/ubports/click-reviewers-tools i guess
<ubptgbot> <Marco Sirabella> Tyvm
<ubptgbot> <Marco Sirabella> unfortunately this repository has the same issue, https://github.com/ubports/click-reviewers-tools/blob/67aee8376b6d5e45defec05daa160930c342209c/clickreviews/frameworks.py#L20-L21
<ubptgbot> <Marco Sirabella> But I'm going to look into the project it was forked from
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Marco Sirabella, Please join https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> Hi all.  I don't know to whom to address this concern, but I have a student trying to get an app into the open store who is having a hell of a time trying to figure out how to do it.
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> I've been staying out of this, since Marco is much smarter than I am and has a better shot techincally of figuring this out.
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> But as a support, I wanted to express my concern.
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> If a talented, dedicated, and hard working volunteer can't figure out how to contribute, how will this project suceed?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Looks like he's gotten into the App Dev group to work on the problem with reviewing the click. And he's offering some solutions for making the process go smoother for others
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> Yes, @UniversalSuperBox , he has.  I'm glad to see that. I just wanted to lend my voice to the suggestion that making this easier is really important.
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> I'll stop whining now.  I just felt at this point I needed to put in a word.
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> @KrisJacewicz, As far as I understand you can end up with a broken OS if you try to update using apt. Just installing some debs on the rootfs there is a low risk to break the OS (except the fact that you could fill your rootfs)
<ubptgbot> Roma_P was added by: Roma_P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NikosChat, Well, there are no updates for 15.04 at this point anyway. So it's a somewhat pointless thing to do as well. As far as installing random apps, it depends. Some file types don't deal well when crossing filesystems (there are a lot of bind mout overlays to make UT work), and that will break things.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Roma_P!!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Pau Snow was added by: Pau Snow
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Pau!!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<brrm> hi! I am about to install ubports to my fairphone2
<brrm> should I use 15.04/stable or go for 16.04/devel?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want a daily use phone, then 15.04/stable
<ubptgbot> <amolith> 15.04; 16.04 isn't really for daily use yet
<brrm> ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want to test things on a secondary device, 16.04 should be fine, but lots of things don't work right yet
<brrm> if I take a backup with TWRP - is it save to Wipe the device?
<brrm> it won't wipe the SD card?
<brrm> s/save/safe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the installer doesn't touch the external SD card, but i would recommend copying a backup to another system first
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also if you want to use an external SD card with UT, it might need to be formatted differently
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> depending on what format the card currently is
<brrm> dohbee: it is fat32, but I would prefer ext4.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, fat32 will work fine. ext4 won't automount i think
<brrm> ext3?
<brrm> will ext3 automount? I don't like fat32. git annex considers this filesystem to be "crippled"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, only fat32 is automounted
<brrm> but ubports is a linux os, isn't it? I can just edit /etc/fstab to let it be automounted?
<brrm> and if I don't let the installer wipe the phone, what will it do? leave the android in case a want to restore it? or even let me dual boot?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it's not the same as a traditional linux install. i don't think you should be editing fstab (your changes may be overwritten in future by OTA updates)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if the phone already has android, the device must be wiped
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, you cannot dual boot
<brrm> that is funny - why does it propose not to wipe then?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know if there's an open issue in ubpots github about the automounted filesystems issue, but i think that's something we should fix
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's for if you already have ubuntu on the device, then you can flash a different channel/version with the installer, and keep your data
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but UT fully replaces android, so there is no such thing as not wiping android off, in terms of the installer
<brrm> ok, I don't like android anyway
<brrm> what I want to do with my phone is storing my mp3 collection in a git annex repo and sync this using ssh
<brrm> on android this works quite bad
<brrm> because the ssh server only has access to his own data directory
<brrm> which means other apps only have read access
<brrm> which is sufficient for playing the mp3, but not for e.g. editing id3-tags
<brrm> but the worst thing is that the git annex repo is on fat32
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure the way media (music, videos, etc) handling works currently on UT will leave you much happier, unfortunately
<brrm> what do you mean? is there no player?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is
<brrm> couldn't I just install vanilla music: https://f-droid.org/packages/ch.blinkenlights.android.vanilla/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> UT is not android, so no you can't just install android apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> apps are also confined. they don't get read/write access everywhere
<brrm> https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/android-apps-on-ubuntu-touch-with-anbox-77
<brrm> what about anbox?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anbox isn't part of UT yet, and doesn't work on all devices either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but even if you install something in anbox, other things like confinement should still apply
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but there is a music player in UT already
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it mostly works pretty great
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i'm not sure how well it works with music on an external SD card, and i don't think it has tag editing
<brrm> ok, I think I postpone the switch to ubports untill weekend
<brrm> then I will have time enough to check out if it fits my needs
<brrm> I didn't know anbox isn't ready yet
<brrm> and I expected it to be a more linux like experience
<brrm> like maemo was on my old N900
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> About the /etc/fstab thing, I experienced some time ago that on my device changes were discarded at each reboot, so it was useless editing it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, it's written on the fly at boot time.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh yeah, i forgot about that part too
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> By something not so much unlike this, but with less documentation: https://github.com/Halium/initramfs-tools-halium/blob/halium/scripts/halium#L244
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Beautiful *and* terrifying
<brrm> this is really *not* much linux like
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i really wish people would stop saying that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's an Ubuntu userland atop a Linux kernel
<brrm> what do you expect dohbee - if I wanted a crippled linux on my phone I would stick with android
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it's definitely not a desktop distro
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i expect people to stop making assumptions about what "linux" is
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you think in those terms, you probably don't want Ubuntu Touch.
<brrm> ok
<ubptgbot> <mayltonfnds> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1169/porting-halium-to-leeco-le-max2-aka-x2-x820
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @mayltonfnds, Awesome!! :D
<ubptgbot> Олександр was added by: Олександр
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Олександр!!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @jelkner, "By contributing and improving the thing you are pointing out" … We appreciate feedback, but we really, really appreciate fixes  :)
<UniSuperBox> Test
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay good
#ubports 2018-04-26
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, seems that IRC messages aren't reaching Matrix?
<AltSuperBox> Yep, they're here in IRC but not in Matrix
<UniSuperBox> But I can send from Matrix, so at least we're going one way I guess
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, Maybe they can try Matrix? ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Messages from IRC
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are not going into Matrix
<UniSuperBox> So we people over here in Matrix land can send messages but not receive them, as far as I can tell
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Solution : Use matrix?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Or telegram.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Send a message from telegram to matrix then over to IRV
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Byw
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Bye
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> train some pigeons
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Fax machine is better
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's only a cheap facsimile
<ubptgbot> <hydrahex> https://thenextweb.com/mobile/2018/04/24/ubuntu-touch-lives-again-on-the-upcoming-crowdfunded-purism-librem-5-smartphone/
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> someone is not in the newschannel
<ubptgbot> iamasim was added by: iamasim
<ubptgbot> <SWJLaw> Anyone using UT on T-Mobile? Still unable to get the APN settings to work and looking for direction.
<ubptgbot> MrYou31 was added by: MrYou31
<ubptgbot> <MrYou31> hi guys, can i try other phones other than the ones listed at the site?
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @hydrahex, I guess i know my next phone
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @dohbee, Music from SD works flawlessly. No idea what tag editing is.
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/6JfjAYcr.png
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> This
<ubptgbot> Black_Firefox was added by: Black_Firefox
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @SexyBeast420, Ah cool, thanks. Does it work?
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/qsiFhpPt.png Yes
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @SexyBeast420, In UT? Cant seem to do it in the file manager, nor in the Music App.
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @Jo_Led, I am using samsungs music app
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @SWJLaw, Are they now part of EE,Plusenet etc under BT. Might be able to help if they are if your in the UK that is.
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @SexyBeast420, Ah i see! Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> hey , anyone knows why the 18.04 still as development for today ? :\
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Actually ubuntu touch is on 15.04
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @nanu_c, not the touch version
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Actually 16.04 is "still" in development
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> but I can't see anyknow explains why , thats why I've asked here
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @alan_griffiths, you mean 18.04
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @alan_griffiths, to fix gnome issues ?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @lexirv, No
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @alan_griffiths, wtf
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> UT has no gnome issues
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Ut is not using gnome ;)
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @alan_griffiths, ubuntu unity ?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> No, it uses Unity8
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 99 problems, but gnome aint one😂
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @alan_griffiths, I am wondering why the fuck 18.04 is still in development while today is the release date  … do you know why ?
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> am not asking about 16.04
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> maybe go to canonical with that (attitude?)
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> We are not part of canonical so we dont know
<ubptgbot> [ deleted ] was added by: [ deleted ]
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> really , fuck it , arch is bae
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> self destruct in 3, 2, 1
<ubptgbot> <[ deleted ]> https://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuPhone/comments/8f0pz5/can_i_install_ubuntu_touch_on_my_phone_lenovo/?utm_source=reddit-android … Can anyone help me with this question?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I have yet to see a stable rolling release that's other than Gentoo
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @[ deleted ], Hi @[deleted]
<ubptgbot> <[ deleted ]> @YougoChats, Hi hugo.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: all supported devices are here: http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices#/ … if your device is not listed and if you are a developer, you may try to port UT to your device
<ubptgbot> <[ deleted ]> @YougoChats, Ok thanks hugo. I will check the links
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @lexirv, We are wondering why the fuck you are asking us about something that has nothing to do with UBports or Ubuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @alan_griffiths, Because didn't find any answer in other groups
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @lexirv, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streetlight_effect
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/UjwfaYw4.png
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> > a draft of the release annoucement … > we advise to wait to june  … » its your system , you can do whatever you want ...
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> [Edit] > a draft of the release annoucement … > we advise to wait to june  … > why ? … Because » its your system , you can do whatever you want ...
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> very interesting tbh
<ubptgbot> 😍❤️😘 MADE ITALY 😘❤️😍 was added by: 😍❤️😘 MADE ITALY 😘❤️😍
<ubptgbot> <Georg Simon> @YougoChats, Now "sudo ubports-installer" works. Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> glad i could help😉
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> (Photo, 640x640) https://irc.ubports.com/5FZNbkqp.png Canonical прекратила разработку Ubuntu Touch в апреле 2017 года. … Несмотря на это, над проектом Ubuntu Touch трудятся разработчики из UBPorts. Система "живая", приложения появляются каждый день.
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> Fwd from Ubuntu/Ubuntu Touch: Canonical has stopped the development of Ubuntu Touch in April 2017. … Despite this, the project is working Ubuntu Touch developers UBPorts. The system is "live", applications appear every day. … #UbuntuTouchfacts
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> good to know. so where can i find these guys?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi, welcome @iamasim @MrYou31 @Black_Firefox [ deleted  😍❤️😘 MADE ITALY 😘❤️😍  Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @YougoChats, Russia maybe ?
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @lexirv, I assume you wont search there anyway
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> jk
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> @lexirv, Kazakhstan
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @Павел Алексеев, lol
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> @lexirv, What?:)
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @Павел Алексеев, you are the channel owner , right ?
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> He's not
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @SexyBeast420, he knows him ?
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @lexirv, I dont think so
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @lexirv please, stay on track with this channel topic or go to https://t.me/ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> @lexirv, I'm created of this @ubuntu01 channel
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> uh
<ubptgbot> albin_john was added by: albin_john
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @albin_john, Hi Albin, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <albin_john> Can I install Ubuntu Touch on my Samsung galaxy s2 duos?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> This is the list of supported devices http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can try to port it yourself https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> Nykorchuk was added by: Nykorchuk
<ubptgbot> Andrey Lubianskii was added by: Andrey Lubianskii
<ubptgbot> <Andrey Lubianskii> Hello, can I install the OS on Samsung S3 mini (SM-G730W8)?
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Nykorchuk & Andrey !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> If you'll look at our devices list, you'll see that the Samsung S3 mini is not there, unfortunately. You could try to port UT to it if you have the experience!
<ubptgbot> Sharmanishant was added by: Sharmanishant
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Sharmanishant, Hi Nishant, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, Ha
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @lexirv, I ask you to please not use aggressive or bad language in any UBports group. We follow the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and we cannot tolerate that kind of communication. Thanks for your understanding and enjoy the community.
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @lexirv, Hello, I'm trying to save some of the birthday dates in the calendar of Ubuntu Touch, but the only choice I have is "staff"
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Hello, I'm trying to save some of the birthday dates in the calendar of Ubuntu Touch, but the only choice I have is "staff"
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Have you noticed to be a problem ?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @lexirv, Racism ???
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> 😠
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @lexirv, ...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Sconio, Can you explain what you did step by step? I've never used that 'thing' but I see it and I can try to test
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/FH6M7l35.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Personnel,
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Blocked
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> In calendar
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Darn. My TG doesn't display that image.  I will switch to other machine give me about 30 min if thats ok
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> personnel should be translated to 'private' i think
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Ok np
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> or personal. it's your own default calendar.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> if you want more calendars, you should add them via the service you sync to. (example: go to google calendar and add calendars there)
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Not use sync
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> hmm
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Just add birthday , and not possible choose birthday
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> you want more than one offline calendar?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> birthday is a returning appointment. you have to add by swiping up
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/n3YW7Kup.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I just want to add ( local ) anniversary dates for not to forget them, and normally there is the possibility to choose "staff" or "anniversary" only there , only one staff is used.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i have  never seen offline preprogrammed anniversary or holiday calenders in UT calendar app.
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I do not want to use synchronization , I do not approve of this method ( personally )
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> anniversaries and holidays vary per person/country/religion etc. there is no way to add all of them for everyone. you have to add them for yourself
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @Sconio, What ?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> or get a gmail account and get them from google
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> It is possible to add a note to staff without synchronisarion, in case I don't see why the addition of an anniversary date, to be asked? …  problem, the synchronization is an optional choice, no ?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i'm sorry, that question is just too hard to read.
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @Павел Алексеев, ..
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @lexirv, ..
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @YougoChats, Sorry i use translate :)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> if you want to add an appointment to a calendar, you can do so by swiping up in the calendar view. you dont need sync for that. there is no preprogrammed calendar
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Its possible use personnel
<ubptgbot> <lexirv> @Sconio, yeah , didn't mean it that way , .. thought he was kidding at first because there is someone before said he isn't the channel owner
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Sconio, yes
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> And not possible birthday
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> personnel does not mean staff. it means private
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> you can make an appointment and call it birthday
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> No
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Not possible
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/rRloNY0i.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Juste Personnel
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> go back to calendar view
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> swipe up
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> make appointment
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Yet the option is there though
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/lNBIBuZf.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Not possible switch
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ahh now i see what you mean.
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Yes :)
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Its one litle bug
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i guess it's a read-only calendar. not for you to add things. but then i don't know it's purpose
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i think we have found a good blog topic
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> for an upcoming review...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i actually didn't know you could swipe up haha  i always touched calendar.  nice.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> wait.. nevermnd. ha
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i use lots of calenar programs
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> definitely calendar needs some updating and love and it's a core app
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> cool. you can show ISO week  numbers :)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> as far as i can see the holiday calendar is empty (not even christmas) and read only.  … as i said ubports can't add every holiday for everyone in the world, so best thing imo is to remove it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Sconio is right.  what is the purpose of that 'birthdays & anniversaires' thing because it doesn't show up as a calendar you can add to for me either. it's missing from list.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> or add functionality to manage (make/move/copy/delete) offline calendars
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, i agree. it would be better to remove it and then if you want these holidays you just add to your personal calendar (I'm sure you can do that)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i have multiple calendars with multiple colors (work, kids, wife etc) but those are managed via google. UT has no way to do this offline
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i smell a feature request
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i can add events to the calendars offline and it syncs whenever.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (I think)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> but can you make a new calendar?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> and this link might help get stuff into your calendar: … https://www.calendarlabs.com/ical-calendar//
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (or some website like this)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, allow me to try....
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @wayneoutthere, not the problem though
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, i cannot.  it seems only personal is there and 'add online calendar' but I cannot add 'offline calendar'
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> feature request confirmed.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> bingo
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> but who will loggit? :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> paper rock scissors?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> haha
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> 3
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> 2
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> 1
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> paper
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 🌴
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 📢
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> It is a shame to have to depend on the calendar synchronized
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i suck at this game
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Sconio, i think we agree.  it should be your choice
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Sconio, i agree. thank you for pointing this out
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i will make the feature request tonight
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> if you can great.  I think this is the page. I can do it now but i'm not the best githubber … https://github.com/ubports/calendar-app/issues
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i'll try
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> this https://github.com/ubports/calendar-app/issues/74
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @YougoChats, Thank you for feedback.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> and this … https://github.com/ubports/calendar-app/issues/75
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @YougoChats, Wife, very important, I can confirm 🤣👍
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> very! i have to caerfully schedule it with my "mistress" calendar!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] very! i have to carefully schedule it with my "mistress" calendar!
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/gDgsRdll.webp
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> I think I saw there is coming soon some another calendar update, with some interesting new festures
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> oh?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> do tell
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, It's not holidays. It's "birthdays and anniversaries of your contacts" It's from upstream evolution-data-server and read-only. If you want things to show up in it, you should add birthday or anniversary data to contacts. if that doesn't work in UT, then it's just a bug somewhere in the integration there
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> [Edit] I think I saw there is coming soon some another calendar update, with some interesting new features
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, Do you know where exactly is that info to edit?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in Contacts
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/BjY2Kkv0.png
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I can only see email address
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Birthday is missing
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> But the contacts options are kind of very limited
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> And one more interesting
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> In Social
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Is missing Telegram, uMatrix,...
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @milkor73, Where is that ?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/JsI560hz.png
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Wow. Hidden options
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @milkor73, This would require deeper app integration which doesn't exist yet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> to be useful anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the IM bit there is not really useful on the phone, given the lack of IM
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @milkor73, wow. cool.  yes, we need to write a blog on this, haha.  And yes, this list is nasty out of date.  Diaspora...
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @dohbee, Xenial ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no. xenial doesn't fix any of that
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @hummlbach hi Johannes. Are you following this conversation ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, looks like a date selector and support for birthdays/anniversaries needs added to contacts app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but if you sync from google some contacts, their birthdays should show up for example
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, Yes. Well. At least that is what happens in ios/android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well in (stock) android/ios by default i think there is no such thing as a local calendar
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or contacts
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but they have UI to add such details in the default app, too
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Anybody here , i am driving, willing to open on GitHub feature request pls
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> For the contacts we spoke now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think it's just a bug. the underlying feature is there, just no UI to use it
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Aha
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> And should we open it for Vivid or already Xenial?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> as a bug
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Both I thing better
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess it won't get fixed in vivid
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Here my another question
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least, i think contacts app is still only shipped as a deb, not a click
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> I think nobody will move unsolved bugs from GitHub vivid to Xenial
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> am I right? Would be nonsense
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think issues on github have any relation to branches
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Aha, that is interesting. This would mean everybody should confirm or not his opened bug once Xenial launched?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, you can already do so really, as there are 16.04 devel builds
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @milkor73 you can just open an issue with the problem, are the devs to decide when and where to fix it
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Thx both for explaining 👍
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> No limits, only those my brain builds one 😂
<ubptgbot> ChandonMia was added by: ChandonMia
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @ChandonMia!!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <ChandonMia> No Ubuntu touch for my phone
<ubptgbot> <ChandonMia> 😂
<ubptgbot> Nitron was added by: Nitron
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Nitron, Welcome, Nitron! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! … ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @ChandonMia, 😔
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @ChandonMia, I've seen people get a Nexus 5 for as low as $60 if you're interested
<jahtemg> Anyone tested with ulefone s7 ? Its a cheap chinese phone
<oerheks> if there is a port, you can test it, i doubt there is one ( yet)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no port
<ubptgbot> <amolith> jahtemg: If you have the time and energy, you could port UT to it
<ubptgbot> <Nitron> @amolith, 👌
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> jahtemg, likely you can't even port to it unless you take law action against Ulefone to release GPL kernel sources
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> FYI I cut my N4 case and made it work for N5
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> all you need is a dremmel tool and not care if it's perfect when you're done.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I saved $2.99 USD
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> but I spent $20.00 in my time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i always found a case to interfere with edge swipes
<ubptgbot> <amolith> UT Tweak Tool is wonderful for fixing edge swipes with a case that messes with it
<ubptgbot> Flávio Dias was added by: Flávio Dias
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not having a case works great too
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> Good evening. How do I display the weather and battery percentage in the status bar?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> https://open-store.io/app/indicator-weather.bhdouglass
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @Павел Алексеев, the battery percentage with UT Tweak Tool
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> https://open-store.io/app/ut-tweak-tool.sverzegnassi
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> enjoy this blog before using tweak tool: https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ut-tweak-tool-109
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or just set the setting for battery percentage from CLI using gsettings tool
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> @TronFortyTwo, he needs to enter api key
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @Павел Алексеев, it's your passcode
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> Indicator weather
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for weather maybe, not for battery
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @Павел Алексеев, oh
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yep, web services are often a pain that way
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> What api key
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for the weather service. it shoudl say
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> either dark sky or openweathermap
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://ucarecdn.com/2c42f585-7216-48bb-9e51-a2f0e4358d67~2/nth/0/-/format/jpeg/-/quality/lightest/
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> @dohbee, Send please full api key
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no you have to get your own api key
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if it was a shared api key you wouldn't need to enter it.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Flávio !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> qltele was added by: qltele
<ubptgbot> <qltele> hello ~I would like to ask, the screen problem of nexus 5 is solved?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what screen problem?
<ubptgbot> <qltele> The problem of  screen cannot be closed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure what you mean
<ubptgbot> <qltele> longlong time ago ,i flash ubuntu touch,but i can't  close the screen display
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you mean the screen backlight would stay on?
<ubptgbot> <qltele> sorry my eng is poor
<ubptgbot> <qltele> @dohbee, yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, that was fixed a long time ago
<ubptgbot> <qltele> oh thank you !
<ubptgbot> <qltele> i wiil try ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <qltele> [Edit] i will try ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it mostly works pretty great on nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <qltele> wow ! nice !
<ubptgbot> <qltele> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ufB0kzwo.webp
<ubptgbot> <qltele> and anbox support ?
<ubptgbot> <qltele> is that anbox start to work?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, anbox does not work on qcom yet afaik, and is not part of any image builds yet either
<ubptgbot> <qltele> ok thank you very much
<ubptgbot> <qltele> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/jrF016ae.webp
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is it possible to disable or remove the browser app from UT?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> what? Why?
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Someone asked me whether it is possible to disable or remove the browser app and install web apps for parental control
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Zack, Maybe you can get rid of the icon but a web app needs the browser, too
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @Flohack, Good point! Do you know how I could get rid of the icon?
<ubptgbot> <Zack> So there is 'no access' to the browser through the icon?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Zack, you can remove the desktop file for it, its placed in /usr/share/applications
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> to make the system rw, do sudo mount -o rw,remount /
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> This is something we should allow in later version, to hide icons
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> [Edit] This is something we should allow in later version, to hide icons (using UI, not by modifying the system)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/F39QeqyU.png
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Awesome guys! Thank you for the tips!
<ubptgbot> brihadeesh was added by: brihadeesh
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @brihadeesh !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @brihadeesh, Welcome, Brihadeesh! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started!
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Lol @Bolly
<ubptgbot> <brihadeesh> Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> (Sticker, 414x512) https://irc.ubports.com/B84CAEIs.webp
<ubptgbot> <SiscoGarcia> (Voice, 11s) https://irc.ubports.com/2CSoE79Q.oga
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @SiscoGarcia, Are you sure you have sent that voice message to the right group?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @SiscoGarcia, What is it?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> a demo saying "no is no"
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @advocatux, Yeah, I hear that now. All I heard before was the whistle
<ubptgbot> <SiscoGarcia> @amolith, Sorry, i've mistaken chat
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> No problem
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, Super developer mode
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, You can set a gsettings key to blacklist icons from the apps scope
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it will still appear in the open store though
<ubptgbot> marvingnils was added by: marvingnils
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Welcome @marvingnils ! Please check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome , if you havn't already.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @qltele, What is your main language?
<ubptgbot> <qltele> @Stereofont, Chinese 汉语
<ubptgbot> <qltele> 中文
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBports_Chinese
<ubptgbot> <qltele> @Stereofont, thanks
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Welcome
<ubptgbot> SRIDHARDV was added by: SRIDHARDV
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @SRIDHARDV, Hello Sridhar. If you would like to read more about UBports, here is a link … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <SRIDHARDV> @Stereofont, Yeah thank you
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Also https://t.me/UBports_India
<ubptgbot> guiferpa was added by: guiferpa
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hi Guilherme. Here is a link for UBports stuff … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> HalJordanGL was added by: HalJordanGL
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @MrYou31, Only if someone does the porting, which is a complicated process. https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @HalJordanGL !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> Богдан was added by: Богдан
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Hi Богдан! At this moment you are our exactly 1500th member in the group! Congratulations! 🎉 … Because with this many people it get's really busy in no time, there are some more groups for certain topics. You can read this and more at our welcome page: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Gustavo was added by: Gustavo
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Gustavo !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> leonardoschneider was added by: leonardoschneider
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @leonardoschneider !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! … ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <leonardoschneider> @Bolly, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <HenryOne> Anyone can answer a general Github question? I'm kind of new to use it. I already contributed to a project. Now I want to contribute again but github says that my repo is 38 commits behind. Can I update it to be on the same level again? Or did I get something wrong?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can update it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> First, you'll need to add the upstream as a new remote. `git remote add upstream [url of upstream]`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then, you can pull the equivalent branch. `git pull upstream [branch]`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And then you can push with `git push origin`
<ubptgbot> <HenryOne> But I don't use it on my pc. Its all on the github web UI
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, I don't think there's a way to do that one.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Time to get aquanted with the CLI. :D
<ubptgbot> <HenryOne> @UniversalSuperBox, I don't want to clone it all for a one-line-change 😟
<ubptgbot> <HenryOne> You’re editing a file in a project you don’t have write access to. Submitting a change to this file will write it to a new branch in your fork, so you can send a pull request. … That message before saving the changes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That'll do
<ubptgbot> <novosve> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/BcM0SLKz.webp
<ubptgbot> <novosve> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/c450oDJ0.webp
<ubptgbot> <novosve> Have fun with stickers if you like :)
#ubports 2018-04-27
<ubptgbot> amavis442 was added by: amavis442
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Welcome @amavis442 !  This is a link most newcomers appreciate so I hope this helps you too … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Pietia was added by: Pietia
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Pietia, Welcome, Pietia! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in the Welcome & Install room! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <Pietia> Thanks guys! :) Hi, I check it out while looking for an alternative to test in my old Samsung Galaxy Ace 2, but I think it wouldn't work out, right? ;)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Pietia, Unfortunately not. You could attempt to port UT to it if you have the time an an extra phone, however! 🙂
<ubptgbot> jeabalos was added by: jeabalos
<ubptgbot> <Finn Riordan> Question: I have an old LG K7. Would I be able to install Ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <S31BZ> @Finn Riordan, I don't believe so. Check the supported devices on the site. You could start porting it yourself if you desired.
<ubptgbot> <SRIDHARDV> Is there any official porting links or videos available? For snapdragon chips
<ubptgbot> Cédric was added by: Cédric
<ubptgbot> <Cédric> hello dudes, … i plan to buy a used phone and install ubport. do you recommend one of the supported devices most? how about battery life in general? will the experience be as smooth as using android or will it be a pain in the a**?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @Cédric, Probably nexus 5 is your best choice if you want everything it can offer
<ubptgbot> <Cédric> @samzn, is the hardware still powerfull enough? i dont need to play games and stuff, just call people and use the browser...
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Ya, I use it daily
<ubptgbot> <samzn> The sd800’s still a beast
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @SRIDHARDV, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Cédric, This is the list of supported devices http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices Depending on your budget and which one it's easier to buy for you, the answer may be different
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> My daily driver is a Nexus 5, stable channel
<ubptgbot> <Cédric> @samzn, i will buy it too
<ubptgbot> <Cédric> thx dudes
<ubptgbot> Sandeepa Dilshan was added by: Sandeepa Dilshan
<ubptgbot> <Sandeepa Dilshan> Can you make Ubuntu touch os for huawei media pad t1 8.0(S8-701u)?
<ubptgbot> <Sandeepa Dilshan> I love ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Sandeepa Dilshan, Hi Sandeepa, welcome. See http://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Sandeepa Dilshan, This is the list of supported devices http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <Sandeepa Dilshan> Plz make that touch Ubuntu os
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It's not a question of willingness, porting is a complex task as you can see here https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html Ubports is a volunteer based project, not a company
<ubptgbot> <Sandeepa Dilshan> Ooo thanx
<ubptgbot> <Sandeepa Dilshan> To what company , would I say it?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> There's no such company for now
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Canonical was "the" company, they abandoned the project, and now "we" are trying to keep the torch lit
<ubptgbot> <Sandeepa Dilshan> Good
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @advocatux, And doing an excellent job keeping lit by the way! Thanks guys and gals?
<ubptgbot> <Sandeepa Dilshan> Are you in other groups?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Are you asking Ismail or me?
<ubptgbot> <Sandeepa Dilshan> You
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Sorry, I don't understand what you're asking exactly
<ubptgbot> <Sandeepa Dilshan> I mean what are the groups which I can learn linux
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> This is OT in this group but... do you want to learn how to user Linux as a user, as an administrator, as an developer... ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] This is OT in this group but... do you want to learn how to user Linux as a user, as an administrator, as a developer... ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] This is OT in this group but... do you want to learn how to use Linux as a user, as an administrator, as a developer... ?
<ubptgbot> <Sandeepa Dilshan> As an administrator
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> There are thousands of recourses in Internet for that. Look for "Linux System Administrator" using your favorite search engine ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> v.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration
<ubptgbot> <Sandeepa Dilshan> Thanx
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome
<ubptgbot> <SRIDHARDV> @advocatux, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> xandrosdarkstorm was added by: xandrosdarkstorm
<ubptgbot> ankaos was added by: ankaos
<ubptgbot> <SandeepaDil> 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi, welcome @xandrosdarkstorm & @ankaos. See http://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Jishnurajm> is there any community build UT port for Xiomi Note 3 ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Jishnurajm, Hi Jishnu, what's the codename for that device? hennessy? I don't think there's any community port for that yet
<ubptgbot> <Jishnurajm> @advocatux, hennessy or kenzo I,m not sure
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I've searched it for you. Note 3 is hennessy, and Note 3 Pro is kenzo :)
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> It's actually "jason"
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> here's the reference http://en.miui.com/thread-252582-1-1.html
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Seems that Cancro is the only one receiving attention
<ubptgbot> <Jishnurajm> @advocatux, mm
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @jeabalos, lol I always consult that list but this time I looked the info here http://en.miui.com/thread-225849-1-1.html My bad. Sorry!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Anyway, no community port for any of them
<ubptgbot> <Jishnurajm> oh my bad
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> ow, that's sad. My test device is also Xiaomi (Mi 5).
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> There's people working in porting to Halium these https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+xiaomi
<ubptgbot> <Jishnurajm> here most of them are using MI, but no ports are available
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> @advocatux, Halium? Is it not Helium?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Nope
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> @advocatux, ok
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Anyway, I'm seeing the source of confussion in your list. There are Mi devices and Redmi devices
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> hennessy                             | Redmi Note 3 (MTK)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> | jason                                    |Mi Note 3
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> Maybe we just need to buy the supported devices haha.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Halium is a word play with HAL
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> I'm sorry I can't do that...
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> @advocatux, Redmi is different from Mi. Redmi are cheaper versions of xiaomi devices.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @JasonMD, 😂
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Everyone knows why he was called right?
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> HAL
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @jeabalos, but @Jishnurajm asked for "Xiomi Note 3". Is that a Mi or a Redmi phone?
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> Mi
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Ok, thank you
<ubptgbot> <Jishnurajm> XIOMI REDMI NOTE 3
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> @Jishnurajm, example from samsung:  … 👍
<ubptgbot> <Jishnurajm> 😁
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> example from samsung to xaiomi:  … Galaxy devices = Xiaomi, and Galaxy Duos = Xiaomi Redmi
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> So it's a Redmi not a Mi phone? lol I need a break
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> They are just different versions of device from Xiaomi haha
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> As Je said, Mi = Premium Redmi = Cheaper
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> @JasonMD, indeed!
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> The Redmi's are very competitively priced
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @JasonMD, Fine but what is that device codename then?
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> @advocatux, for Mi Note 3? its jason.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> yeah and for Redmi Note 3 is hennessy
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> (Photo, 349x30) https://irc.ubports.com/8C47vGGW.png
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Are you sure? Both a Mi and a Redmi version exist...
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> @advocatux, correct!
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> yes
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> @JasonMD, yes
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> ok there we go, confusing naming huh?
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> hahaha
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Fwd from Jishnurajm: XIOMI REDMI NOTE 3
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> and they really churn them out too...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I understand now why nobody is working on those devices 😂
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> They are constantly releasing new models
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Mind you Song ans Samsung seem to do quite similar
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Sony
<ubptgbot> <Jishnurajm> @advocatux, 😅
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> very confusing haha
<ulrichard> This was asked probably before. Can I adjust the repository address somewhere from canonical to ubports. That way I hope to upgrade without reflashing my device and loose all my settings.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ulrichard, You can reflash without wiping the device and your data should be preserved, but you should back up just in case something goes awry
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> No, you have to reflash. But you don't need to lose your settings. Backup is a good precaution (but I didn't use mine).
<ulrichard> Ok, thanks. I will try it then...
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> Has anyone tried UBports on any Huawei device?
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> [Edit] Has anyone tried UBports on any Huawei device? … I want to try it on a Huawei P9
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki, It would have to be ported. Best to start by reading about the Halium project
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @Stereofont, Thanks @Stereofont
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @Stereofont, [Edit] Thanks
<ubptgbot> <jeabalos> This? https://halium.org/
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Yes, that
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> Also, can I install and run Python 2/3 and Java on UBports phone?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Mostly yes. (It isn't a desktop, so there are limitations you'll need to work within/around.)
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> I have a channel about Nokia)
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> (Photo, 600x559) https://irc.ubports.com/vY0LXHwM.png Это Nokia X (2018) … This is Nokia X (2018) … #Nokianews
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> does it run ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> @rogieroudshoorn, Unfortennely, no
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Павел Алексеев, You should stop promoting your channels. You've been banned in Sailfish group already
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> So no lesson learned
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Also stop lying with your "Unofficial, but the most active channel on Ubuntu and Ubuntu Touch. …  News, facts, guide on Ubuntu and Ubuntu Touch"
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> @advocatux, what is the lie?
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> Unofficial channel, but the most active
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yeah, most active in your town
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Anyway, no more OT here
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> This is the most active channel. Period.
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> @advocatux, what active channels Pro Ubuntu still there is?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I repeat, no more OT here, please
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> @advocatux, This is chat, not channel
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Can someone just ban this guy?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> +1
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> @alan_griffiths, Why? I have Ubuntu device, i love Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> For spamming
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> @advocatux, Why you are evil?!
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> Ok, i deleted item about Nokia channel
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Good first step
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Second one can be to retire your insult
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> and to apologize
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/zyg9yqfP.webp
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> @advocatux, what insult did you see in my post?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> OK, no more OT, please
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> or you'll be banned
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> @advocatux, for what?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Павел Алексеев, Can you imagine what this channel would be like if 10% subscribers behaved in the unsocial way you do?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Павел Алексеев, [Edit] Can you imagine what this channel would be like if 10% of subscribers behaved in the unsocial way you do?
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> New update for Signal is out! Thank you, Aaron Kimmig !
<ubptgbot> vanyasem was added by: vanyasem
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome @vanyasem! You can check out... Oh wait
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @IvanSemkin[m], i was there this whole time, just from Matrix
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> oh and i lied about that "permanently" thing
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @amolith, what's the package name for the `pipes` thingie?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vanyasem, It's should be pipes. Let me check
<ubptgbot> <amolith> maybe bash-pipes
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @amolith, this, thanks
<ubptgbot> <amolith> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/bash-pipes/
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> works in ZSH. misleading name
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I know. I use zsh
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Did anyone notice that we just passed 1500 people?
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> I did
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> well then.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/yYptS0Rd.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Let me try this... HAPPY... no.  CONGRATU... no.  hmm.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> FIFTEEN HUNDRED!!! YIPPEEEE!  WHOOPEE!  SHIVER ME TIMBERS!  WE DID IT!  WE ARE HERE! WOWOWOWOWOW!  CAN IT BE?  WHAAAA??  MY MY MY!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/O4M02Co7.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> well whatever. i tried.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> yay.!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, That was decent man. Decent.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Nice
<ubptgbot> <RoccoOPO> Vera vera nice
<ubptgbot> Nathan Evans was added by: Nathan Evans
<ubptgbot> <Nathan Evans> So, the supported device list shows the Nexus 5 being supported, would that mean the Nexus 5x is compatible?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Nathan Evans, Hi Nathan, don't forget to read http://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Nathan Evans, Nope, different devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Nathan Evans, No, the 5x is a different device. It is not ported
<ubptgbot> <Nathan Evans> Bummer, understood.
<ubptgbot> <Nykorchuk> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/qUEkaxHf.webp
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Is http://push.ubuntu.com/ used in any way currently or is everything handle by https://push.ubports.com/ now?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I'm asking because of this https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1176/push-notifications-with-my-appserver
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Ubuntu push server was shut down
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I thought so but then it seems the examples here are wrong https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-push
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, The code/docs haven't been updated. Only the config was changed to point to the new URL, afaik.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Ah, thank you
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> PRs welcome :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> For improving docs
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Done the PR
<ubptgbot> Kim_LTK was added by: Kim_LTK
<ubptgbot> Hitch Oh was added by: Hitch Oh
<ubptgbot> <Hitch Oh> Hey Guys!
<ubptgbot> <Hitch Oh> Having a minor issue using ubports on Mac OSx
<ubptgbot> <Hitch Oh> Trying to flash an old Oneplus One
<ubptgbot> <Hitch Oh> Phone is detected and put into bootloader, then it hangs on this..
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @Kim_LTK & Hitch You can check out http://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Hitch Oh> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/kAWnHiSi.png
<ubptgbot> <Kim_LTK> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Hitch Oh> Thanks @advocatux
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Hitch Oh, Come to https://t.me/WelcomePlus to get help
<ubptgbot> <samzn> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/IfhiFVTj.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Interesting... 🤔
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so you installed neofetch in rootfs i guess?
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> In 45 minutes we will have a talk on ubuntu touch in german in Vienna, maybe with a livestream
<ubptgbot> <Cédric> @nanu_c, link please
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> https://metalab.at/wiki/Metaday_83
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Livestream confirmed
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But it will be in German xD I assume.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Or the audience demands English
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, "in german in Vienna" presumably means the language, since Vienna is still in Austria AFAIK :)
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Hi, is there a alternative to "LiveStream" that we can use on ubuntu touch, for example, the next month of events will take place in paris.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Next cloud spreed??
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Or you mean something similar to twitch?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The UBports QA is made using google 😹
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you mean the recording end being a phone with UT?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Can be used on ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Yes
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2j7e5uXko6s
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ??
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think there is anything suitable on UT for that
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Yes I see, but that kind of service would be really useful to broadcast events. Can beings tell Framasoft...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, phones are not a good way to broadcast events like that, i think
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Ok, wait for a improvement in the software can beings ?
<ubptgbot> <Pietia> Hey how to watch this talk?..
<ubptgbot> <Pietia> Ah ok I have it sry
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sconio, it's not a software problem, really. just that phones aren't good devices for this
<ubptgbot> <Pietia> Can these guys switch to English? Xdd
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> If you aren't subscribed to the UBports Telegram News Channel, then you are missing out on the freshest news.  Do it.  Click the blue link and instantly subscribe:  https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <fbuenafuente> @wayneoutthere, Thx!
<ubptgbot> <Cédric> @Flohack, deutsch ist doch prima nur hab ich das meiste leider verpasst...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Cédric, I miss all but I'm enjoying the slides :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Pietia, nein :)
<ubptgbot> <Cédric> i want a librem 5 phone with ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I want a librem 5 with gentoo
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> That'd be a memephone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just install debian/hurd on it
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, Is that hurd port still around?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> how would i know
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Wondering if it works outside a VM, never seen that
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> How old is UT's glibc?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @K31j0, pessimist
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> ask how new it is
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @K31j0, while you wait for Librem, check Gentoo/bionic :)
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @NotKit, You mean gentoo prefixes for android?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @vanyasem, Then how new it is
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Sailfish has veeery old glibc
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> probably not to break compatibility with hybris
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> my ut phone is uncharged, can't really help you
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> kay
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @K31j0, nah, updaing glibc doesn't break hybris much (it works on Arch/Debian testing)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @K31j0 https://elinux.org/images/2/25/2013_elc_gentoo_bionic.pdf
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @NotKit, Kay, then jolla is just lazy
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> it will break support for devices with older kernel though, such as Droid 4
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> So anything that is built with google's gcc older than 4.9 is a no-go, I guess
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> anything with kernel older than 3.2 actually
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Our EOL kernels aren't the best thing in the world too :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the glibc in UT is not updated from whatever is in the same upstream ubuntu version
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so whatever was in 15.04 is what's in the stable image, and whatever's in 16.04 is in xenial, and so on
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @LennyPenny, nah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> wtf, was that like a month ago?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, October, 10th, 2017
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> wow
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @samzn, Please don't do that again. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Cross posted from ubports_surreal
#ubports 2018-04-28
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Can you highlight me on unity 8 for 16.04 desktop. Does it brake gnome or unity 7 if installed on the same machine ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it shouldn't break them. currently the packages in the ubports repo are not installable though
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Cédric, Remember to check on the frequency bands for your location!
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> ok thanks, i'll give a look
<ubptgbot> ybristes was added by: ybristes
<ubptgbot> <Cédric> @Gorsh2, thank you for the hint
<ubptgbot> koozyathebear was added by: koozyathebear
<ubptgbot> <koozyathebear> sup guys
<ubptgbot> <koozyathebear> poor russian guy need you assistance
<ubptgbot> <koozyathebear> which smartphone choose to use with ubuntu touch in 2018?
<ubptgbot> <koozyathebear> and where i can get it?
<lotuspsychje> koozyathebear: check ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <koozyathebear> already checked and can't find where i can buy devices from this list https://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <koozyathebear> hope there is another list of non-official supporting devices or smth
<ubptgbot> <jonny> The Fairphone 2 is the only of the devices, that is still on sale afaik: https://shop.fairphone.com/en/buy-fairphone2-2/
<ubptgbot> <jonny> If you are patient, you could wait for the Librem 5: https://puri.sm/posts/ubports-ubuntu-touch-on-librem5-collaboration/
<ubptgbot> <jonny> But both of them are quite expensive.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> You might still find an One Plus One for a reasonable price, I guess...
<ubptgbot> <koozyathebear> @jonny, don't want to buy used device. checked china shops for meizu and oneplus one phones and got no results
<ubptgbot> <koozyathebear> checked price for fairphone 2 and it's too expensive for poor soviet russian guy
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> But you are a minister or not?
<ubptgbot> <koozyathebear> that's just a joke bro
<ubptgbot> <koozyathebear> russian junkie and nothing more
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😿
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @NotKit, Is this a libhybris alternative?
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @ybristes & @koozyathebear !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @dohniks, not really, but it's possible way
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> This is the best Ubuntu phone which is easily purchasable, for a good price, and with best specs. Ys it says "90% used" but that is a trick to prevent import tax from screwing you over with any luck. For all intents and purposes it is 100% new. You will have to flash Ubuntu onto it but the whole community is keen to help with
<ubptgbot> that. Highest of recommendations.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/90-new-Meizu-PRO-5-64GB-4gbRAM-LTE-Unlocked-DualSIM-21Mcam-NFC-FastCharge/272196027342?hash=item3f6025c3ce:g:HCkAAOSwZtJW9UVP
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *Yes
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> https://github.com/cmsj/nintendo-switch-ubuntu-builder
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x959) https://irc.ubports.com/Qu7n0sh7.png Arm 64 Ubuntu on nindento switch
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it's offtopic here don't you think @KrisJacewicz
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> please join @ubportsOT
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] please join @ubports_OT
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> [Edit] #Offtopic … https://github.com/cmsj/nintendo-switch-ubuntu-builder
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> @vanyasem, yup, offtopic
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Probably not offtopic if unity8 is installed
<ubptgbot> <samzn> I always thought the switch was an interesting target for convergence
<ubptgbot> InfamousJiraiya was added by: InfamousJiraiya
<ubptgbot> <Nitron> @KrisJacewicz, Coooool
<ubptgbot> Jose was added by: Jose
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> oneplus 2?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @InfamousJiraiya, Whats your question?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @Flohack, (Can I install Ubuntu touch on my) oneplus 2?
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> yes
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @InfamousJiraiya, Supported Devices: https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> not available ;(
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> anything else sir?
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> How much for it to be able to flash
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> time?
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> how much time
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> no ETAs sir, sorry
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> Mercy Madame
<ubptgbot> * mariogrip loves @vanyasem new picture :D
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, :3 thank you
<ubptgbot> * xandrosdarkstorm
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> Hey guys, one question: Sometimes I cannot switch  mobile Data on or off (button turned grey) and all the apps take a very long time to start … Reboot helps sometimes, but not always... :-( … Ist that a common bug and can I find some Info about that anywhere?
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> Device is Nexus 5 @ 15.04
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> @KrisJacewicz, 👍
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @InfamousJiraiya, @vanyasem this 😆
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> oh i haven't noticed that lol
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @InfamousJiraiya & Jose !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @InfamousJiraiya, Probably OnePlusThree and 3T will be next, skipping the 2
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Fabian, I've not seen this specific issue, but reboot is less reliable than a real switch off & switch on. (And sometimes switch off doesn't work first time.) … HTH
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> OK thanks, I noticed that, too... … I actually just reset the phone, but I am still not allowed to turn mobile Data on...
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Maybe trying it through the terminal will be more reliable or at least give more information about the problem?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Stereofont, Did someone say oneplus 3?!
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @InfamousJiraiya possible, but needs work
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Someone like @dohbee should have the command to turn mobile data on/off from CLI at his fingertips IIRC.
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> @TartanSpartan, Try turn on/off mobile data through the terminal? … Problem is: Mobile Data button is grey, which means right now I cannot turn it off.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But the terminal should bypass any UI glitches.
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> I guess... So hopefully someone knows the command X-)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Probably worth doing a search of this SG for "data" "cellular" and related terms.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Until the Rodneymeister wakes up and is ready to advise, that is.
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @Fabian, Try: … dbus-send --session --print-reply           \ …     --dest=com.ubuntu.connectivity1         \ …     /com/ubuntu/connectivity1/Private       \ …     org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set     \ …     string:com.ubuntu.connectivity1.Private \ …     string:MobileDataEnabled                \ …     variant:boolean
<ubptgbot> :false … sh get-mobile-data-enabled.sh
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @Fabian, [Edit] Try: … dbus-send --session --print-reply \ …     --dest=com.ubuntu.connectivity1 \ …     /com/ubuntu/connectivity1/Private \ …     org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set \ …     string:com.ubuntu.connectivity1.Private \ …     string:MobileDataEnabled \ …     variant:boolean:false … sh get-mobile-data-enabled.
<ubptgbot> sh
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @Fabian, [Edit] Try: … dbus-send --session --print-reply \ …     --dest=com.ubuntu.connectivity1 \ …     /com/ubuntu/connectivity1/Private \ …     org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set \ …     string:com.ubuntu.connectivity1.Private \ …     string:MobileDataEnabled \ …     variant:boolean:false
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> In a terminal
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> To turn on, the same but with the last line variant:boolean:true
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/indicator-network
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> The Meister of Rod respondeth
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Boom.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Are we getting our fortnightly show this evening? Or is it on hold because of Jan's confrence?
<ubptgbot> askmyhat was added by: askmyhat
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @askmyhat, Асхат, welcome
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TartanSpartan, yes, next weekend
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> @TronFortyTwo, Nice, that works, thank you very much! … Switch stays grey though...
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> @dohbee, Was that related to my question? Because if, I do not get it... X-(
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @Fabian, 👍
<ubptgbot> <tydell> @Fabian, Yup, switch stays grey. Is your mobile connection works then or it's just switch has changed its position ?
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> Connection works!
<ubptgbot> MrAjAnderson was added by: MrAjAnderson
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome MrAjAnderson!!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> VotecTox was added by: VotecTox
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @VotecTox!!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! … ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @PhoenixLandPirate, I said 'next'. I didn't say 'soon' 😆
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> @tydell, Turned out it just worked one time... Now I can just change the switch. Cellular Data still active...
<ubptgbot> <tydell> For me it doesnt work :( with cli command I can change switch position, but it is grey all the time and mobile connection also doesnt work
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> Are you using a Nexus 5 too?
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> It works for me now -> I reset the phone and did not log into wifi in the setup process... Question is now for how long it will work.
<ubptgbot> ChiluveruSra1 was added by: ChiluveruSra1
<ubptgbot> <ChiluveruSra1> Hello everyone
<ubptgbot> <ChiluveruSra1> Can u develop Ubuntu touch os for leEco phones
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Fwd from BrisPete: We'd love to support as many devices as possible. Unfortunately porting a new device takes a long time and there are only a few of us doing the work. More developers working on porting devices would mean more devices ported. This will particularly be true when the Halium Project is successful.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @ChiluveruSra1, Someone with a phone would need to try it. https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <jonny> But it is a difficult process.
<ubptgbot> <ChiluveruSra1> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <ChiluveruSra1> will it support 1+3
<ubptgbot> <ChiluveruSra1> @jonny, Can u help me out in doing this
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @ChiluveruSra1, I am not very experienced in Porting. But there is a Telegram group for Halium, where you can get help: https://t.me/halium
<ubptgbot> <ChiluveruSra1> Ooh … Thnk yu
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @ChiluveruSra1, Here you can find the Status: http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/supplementary/devices/oneplus3.html
<ubptgbot> <jonny> It will become a ported device I guess.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @jonny, Bug me and @sk8higher
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> We are the ones behind that port
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> :P
<ubptgbot> SuVuK was added by: SuVuK
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Oh cool. 👍🏿
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ChiluveruSra1, Someone started on a le eco phone I think
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Fwd from mayltonfnds: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1169/porting-halium-to-leeco-le-max2-aka-x2-x820
<ubptgbot> <arudy> Btw, awesome talk from @neothethird at ubucon europe 2018 xixon
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Other LeEco devices would be entirely different than that one
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @arudy, Recorded?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, Also interested
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @SuVuK!!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> @arudy, is there any recording of it?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ubports_news if there is, it will probably be pasted there. A good reason for anyone who hasn't joined that channel to do so now
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> 👍
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Guys seems like Switch is gonna get mainlined faster than any of our snapdragons
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/6TLXAO0c.png
<ubptgbot> <tydell> @Fabian, Yes, I have N5 too. After phone reset it works for me sometimes and sometimes not. It usually works for me till my battery got empty or first reboot :(
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Stereofont, They say Nerdzoom will publish?
<ubptgbot> Werner Oberegger was added by: Werner Oberegger
<ubptgbot> <Werner Oberegger> Hi. I have Trouble installing Ubuntu Touch via the ubports-installer on my bq aquaris m10hd. The prompt says: FAILED (remote: download for partition 'recovery' is not allowed. Help would be greatly appreciated.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Welcome Werner! Find the most important info here: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome Specifically, please join our Newcomers Room (Welcome & Install) for support for such questions. Enjoy your stay!
<ubptgbot> Benedikt was added by: Benedikt
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Hi Benedikt! You too, please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question!
<ubptgbot> <Benedikt> Hello :)
<ubptgbot> <Benedikt> @peternerlich, Danke kenne schon alles ^^ Aber Danke :)
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Dann möchtest du vielleicht auch @UBports_Deutsch beitreten
<ubptgbot> <Benedikt> Bin ich schon :)
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> ha 😁
<ubptgbot> <Werner Oberegger> Thank you for the warm welcome 😀
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @arudy, thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <Andre Büsgen> I just installed telegram on my device and got a question: Do encrypted chats work already?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> No, sadly
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The whole base of Telegram is being rebuilt, so we should move forward dramatically with that. At the moment we adapt old Cutegram
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Maybe 2018 but not soon ™
<ubptgbot> <Andre Büsgen> Thanks this was very helpful. I thought I did something wrong ;)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Andre Büsgen, You are taliking about secret chats, I assume
<ubptgbot> <Andre Büsgen> Yes, indeed.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Maybe somebody has more detail but that is the outline of the situation
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Telegram CLI would propably work and it supports encrypted chats. But chatting in the terminal is not so much fun. 😁
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Would some admin fix the group info? The "Supported devices" link isn't to supported devices 😉
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You mean the website?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Stereofont, No the TG group info here lol
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Hamburger menu top right corner
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Done
<ubptgbot> Ash Walker was added by: Ash Walker
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ash Walker, Hello Ash. Check the link for information about UBports … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Ash Walker> 👌
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Stereofont, Well I've been linking to the wrong website when directing people to the supported devices. Nice to know 🙂
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Lol
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Lol I've been sending people to ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> They also get a Patreon option
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I saw that lol
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @amolith, That is the newer site. I think it has the same info
<ubptgbot> <amolith> It has a lot more devices
<ubptgbot> <amolith> the ubports.com/devices does I mean
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] the devices.ubports.com does I mean
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> But it says wrongly that legacy will not get 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We need the best of both maybe
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Also it should mention Liberapay
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Anyway, for now there is a list in the link 😊
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Stereofont, Lol yes 🙂
<ubptgbot> Vincenzo was added by: Vincenzo
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Vincenzo, Hi Vincenzo. Have a look at the link for an intro to UBports … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> (Sticker, 512x256) https://irc.ubports.com/7W16WVFK.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No spam please
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @hwpplayer1 I was one tap from banning you like any other spammer on Telegram. Do be more careful.
#ubports 2018-04-29
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @matv1, Better to ask in OpenStore
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I forwarded
<ubptgbot> <Andre Büsgen> Hi there, i got one question: Telegram seems very unresponsive on my oneplus one (stable branch). Is there a way to make it faster?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Andre Today the telegram service has suffered outages because of a big power failure in the amterdam area, where they have servers. So if you problems have been just today, then it has nothing to do with you, ubuntu touch or your phone.
<ubptgbot> <Loader009> @Stereofont, thank you, I just got a message from a dev that my phone isn't ready for ubports (lots of bugs he said)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Andre I don't have a Oneplus One myself, but I have heard no reports that Telegram would not work on that phone (if you are running a 15.04 stable image)
<ubptgbot> <Andre Büsgen> Thank you Mathijs
<ubptgbot> <Andre Büsgen> I will wait and hope that it gets better
<ubptgbot> <matv1> with regard to telegram, I have had issues all morning but it seems to be improving now.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> We are back!
<ubptgbot> <Andre Büsgen> @matv1, That's good to hear. I installed ubports just yesterday. And this gave me a bad feeling ;)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @matv1, Of course the power would not have been hacked by a troll factory …
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Why would trolls take it down, then trolls cant troll people.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> lol right :)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> And besides, I live in the netherlands. That power failure near amsterdam was real  :(
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @PhoenixLandPirate, 😂
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> yeah, dear trolls, please don't mess up the airport when you want to take down telegram. thnx, the netherlands
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Fwd from rubencarneiro: Theres no click package on 18.04 be aware of that
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Stereofont is this refferencing my earlier question about clickable? I am aware that clicks dont run on 18.04 desktop. My question was if Clickable (the app by Brian Douglass, to generate .click packages) is confirmed to run on 18.04 desktop. Clickable itself is not a .click package.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Ah. I thought that was what Ruben meant
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Fwd from advocatux: I'm testing 18.04 and Clickable seems to run fine
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 👍
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> would be nice to have a way to run click packages on desktop ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Stereofont, Note that I need to test it in deep, just seems to run fine for now
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Aldo @Stereofont I think the link to https://devices.ubports.com/ is wrong, it should be to http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices There is no "legacy devices anymore" The info is different between those two pages
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Aldo @Stereofont I think the link to https://devices.ubports.com/ is wrong, it should be to http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices There is no "legacy devices" anymore The info is different between those two pages
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @advocatux, Thanks. Good to know!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Even Atom runs fine
<ubptgbot> Myrdynsheppard was added by: Myrdynsheppard
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @advocatux, I think the new version needs some info from the old version but I have switched it over now
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Myrdynsheppard, Hello Sebastian.  Look here for UBports info … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBports_French
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Since you name is not Icelandic 😉
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Since your name is not Icelandic 😉
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Good morning beautiful open minded individuals! If it's not morning where you are sorry, it's morning in Canada! I have a question about if and when the ubports installer will work for all devices universally that runs Android? Like have the ubports installer scan whatever device the user wants to install it on and see what t
<ubptgbot> he device build as in hardware and components the device has within and take from upborts and maybe also the android server hosted by Google that all device manufacturers have access to in order to tweak the android OS to work how they have their devices setup? Will there ever be a way for you to partner or get on that list of manufacturers in orde
<ubptgbot> r to see how each manufacturer tweaks the Android OS to work so that ubports can easily be installed and ported as well dual booted on all Android powered devices?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Basically no, without a revolution in architecture
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Each build is unique and complex
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Would it be possible for a new group @ ubports to be focused on developing and creating a software that can be installed and or .APK file for people to download from ubports website and gather all data needed from devices as you say "unique and complexity" of the OS... Like why is Ubuntu desktop universal and not the touch OS
<ubptgbot> ? Like the desktop and other versions of the OS scans what internal components that computer has and install hassle free... Why can't Ubuntu Touch use the same type of installer as the desktop installer! If you think of it phones are computer but more handheld they both have a hard drives and speakers and sound cards and screens and all other simil
<ubptgbot> ar hardware... I only ask because I have a Samsung Galaxy A5 2017 and want to be able to either have Ubuntu Touch on it and run all my android apps especially the one I need to administer my Google Wi-Fi router or have my Samsung dual boot android and Ubuntu Touch! Yet shouldn't ubports focus on all Samsung devices as a whole like Canonical has don
<ubptgbot> e especially for the Samsung Dex system? Can't you guys talk with developers from Canonical and ask them to send you all the lines of codes and all the work they had done with Samsung to create the Ubuntu ARM for the Samsung Dex and make it available for all Samsung devices?
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Maybe there's something in what Canonical did with Samsung Dex that could help ubports alot?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> sorry, this is pure fantasy
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> phone hardware does not have the built-in detection mechanism nor the open source drivers that enables the awesome linux on regular computers
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> also, even IF anbox ever gets to stable status, it will certainly not be "just like on android"
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> we (luckily!) don't have the google services API's for instance
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> the best option of getting "good enough" and "open enough" hardware is the purism phone imho
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> it'll probably never apply to old android phones, and certainly not samsungs
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> x86 is a standardised hardware. Android devices are entirely non-standard, so expectations have to be different
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Incidentally, please break up long posts. They create major problems for those on irc link
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.androidheadlines.com/2017/11/samsung-demonstrates-ubuntu-16-running-natively-dex.html/amp&ved=2ahUKEwj0leuTz9_aAhVEiFkKHWzVAYMQFjANegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw0eXR8XR4786P3IeA15ZqmQ&ampcf=1
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's on top of Android
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> See Halium project for an approach to standardisation
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Maybe one day, AI will automate porting
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Myrdynsheppard, I think you need to learn more about mobile phones, Android architecture and the business model behind.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> ^^ 👍
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] This ^^ 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Stereofont, 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rogieroudshoorn, You can on 16.04
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Except the OpenStore doesn't have x86 clicks yet
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Generally
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And fat clicks aren't an excellent option...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The webapps and pure qml work fine, and rebuilding stuff is easy enough
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Not that the x86 debe archive works at the moment either
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> debe?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh I see
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Phone keyboards are awful
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, installability checks are looking paramount
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] Not that the x86 deb archive works at the moment either
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or learning Jenkins about Debian dependencies and ABI
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> autopkgtest ftw?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably. @tsimonq2 has been the one yelling at me about that
<ubptgbot> el_viejo27 was added by: el_viejo27
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @el_viejo27, Hi el_viejo27, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> Daniel_Wood was added by: Daniel_Wood
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Daniel_Wood, Hello Dan, welcome. Don't forget to take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <matv1> THE Dan Wood?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Welcome back @Daniel_Wood
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @matv1, +1
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @matv1, Hey!! It's good to be back!! I heard a rumour UB ports found a new home on the librem5.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> yup
<ubptgbot> <matv1> not quite yet though
<ubptgbot> <matv1> whats the rollour date for those? I think januari '19
<ubptgbot> <matv1> roll-out
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Daniel_Wood, Its still a long road to this
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> @Flohack, I know. I backed the devkit and a phone. I'm looking forward to working on some apps again.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @arudy
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @mateosalta, Done :)
<ubptgbot> <SignalWalker> are there any problems specific to the nexus 5x, or has it just not been tested yet?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are issues with crashes and such, which seem specific to that device, yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You also can't install Ubuntu Touch out of the box, if that's why you're asking
<ubptgbot> <SignalWalker> oh yeah i know the second one; i'm building it right now
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @SignalWalker, Good Luck. So far everyone failed 😆
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, It's not u solveable
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, [Edit] It's not unsolveable
#ubports 2020-04-20
<antiX-Dave> Greetings everyone. I am hoping to receive a little guidance on troubleshooting sms reception on my pinephone. I have been using it with ubports for over a week now but over the week I have lost the ability to receive sms messages.
<antiX-Dave> I am not certain if it is related, /var/log/upstart/ofono.log is showing; Failed to set modem audio up: 1.
#ubports 2020-04-21
<Fuseteam> Please check the pinephone gitlab page
#ubports 2020-04-22
<hallyn> all right so, now that i've had some time whiel plugged in and stationary, i see i can charge the pinetime so long as i turn it on, plug it into my laptop, then turn it off.  (it wont' charge while turned on).
<hallyn> Now let's see how long it'll run on a charge
<hallyn> and then maybe i can get to some real work on this thing
<hallyn> i kinda wonder if not having a sim card is maing it waste power somehow
<tertl3> hi pinephone here
<hallyn> and how's it workign for you?
<hallyn> ok, so without really using it, 30% battery used in about 2 hours.  tha's good enough to experiment with.
<hallyn> now the problem is ...  it doesn't seem to want to update
<hallyn> and won't let me set timezone
<Fuseteam> Pinetime and sim cards hummm
<hallyn> d'oh.  i meant pinephone
<hallyn> my pinetime, i can't seem to flash it, i'm sure i'm misconnecting the j-link across my breadboard :)
<Fuseteam> Ah lol
<Fuseteam> Hows it going with skeyer btw?
#ubports 2020-04-23
<hallyn> well I stopped using the nexus 4 i was testing on.  So I need to get this pinephone running before I can get back to it :(
<hallyn> So, blocked right now
<hallyn> I'm gonna fetch a new ubtouch-pine.img (the one installed is from february) and see if it helps,but probably not tillt he weekend,
<hallyn> got some other stuff i need to take care of first :(
<Fuseteam> Oof no rush was just curious. there are things that need priority especially in a time like this. Good luck and keep safe
<lejocelyn> hi, I would like to know, is it possible to run apps that are on FreeDroid on UBports ?
<lejocelyn> it's not so easy to find clear info about it on internet :/
<lejocelyn> maybe http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html ?
<lejocelyn> I'm really excited by the PinePhone, do you know if there are projects on porting Anbox to the PinePhone ?
<Fuseteam> Yes anbox is being ported, its in very early stages
<lejocelyn> Fuseteam: yes, thanks for the answer
<sebsebseb> hi anyone around ?
<sebsebseb> Got a bit of an issue I think I know why probably, or possibly, but I wonder what the work around is,  and no re installling  via a factory re set isn't really the work around :D
<sebsebseb> or something like that
<poVoq> So what is the issue?
<sebsebseb> ok so I  have upgraded my MX 4   to the latest OTA however that's from a quite old now,  OTA
<sebsebseb> I even got a load of apps from the old  Ubuntu App Store
<sebsebseb> and it seems the OS has updated yes, but none of the apps
<sebsebseb> Open Store will mention that certain apps are not from it, but  will not let me upgrade anything, just this bar,  looked on Google seems some other people had a similar issue before
<sebsebseb> so even the core apps haven't been updated, the default apps, the browser and what not
<sebsebseb> can I just upgrade each app myself or something? but I can't just do it graphically via open store since the bar,  there's no install buttons etc
<sebsebseb> don't want to just start over actsually,  got some of the old click apps, and want to keep them on, if possible,  yes no longer supported etc, but so be it
<poVoq> If you are still on the old Ubuntu provided system then I think you have no choice but to wipe and reflash with the new ubports system. Sorry.
<sebsebseb> poVoq: no its ubports
<sebsebseb> poVoq: remember ubports originally came with both app stores
<sebsebseb> and remember it used to be click packages untill the change to snappy
<poVoq> Hmm, then I don't know sorry. Maybe see if the soon coming OTA12 upgrade process fixes it?
<poVoq> Or switch to RC or dev channel?
<sebsebseb> probono: when is ota12  due
<sebsebseb> probono: i  went from a old 2018 ota to the current stable
<poVoq> It is still click
<poVoq> In a few days
<poVoq> Switch to RC in the update settings and see if that changes anything
<sebsebseb>  
<Fuseteam> Ubuntu touch is still on clicks btw
<Fuseteam> There is a button in update settings called 'update all apps' iirc
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: not that I could see earlier
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: well I was hoping I could have deprecatd apps that still work from when ubports used the ubuntu touch store,   that aren't in the open store ,  plus new stuff that is in the open store
<sebsebseb> but currently I can't install anything
<sebsebseb> I just get this bar
<Fuseteam> Which apps are deprecated surely the can be revived
<Fuseteam> I meant the update settings in the settings app fwiw
<Fuseteam> So settings>updates>update settings
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: a lot of my apps are it seems :D I put on lots of stuff in 2018
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: before the ubuntu  store went bye bye from ubports
<sebsebseb> in fact i upgraded a old ota update from 2018 to  the latest earlier, but yep it seems none of the apps got updated as well
<sebsebseb> the open store does tel me if an app isn't in the open store though, or if it is and there's a newer version in the open store, but can't install as I put
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: so is that in the open store the settings thing ?  or  ubports settings ?
<sebsebseb> I could look for it
<sebsebseb> in the open store for an app I get a bar moving at the top no buton to install or anything like that
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: if an app is deprecated I don't want it to be auto removed as well
<Fuseteam> In the os settings
<Fuseteam> Far point about autoremoval tho
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: it would auto remove? or would it ?
<Fuseteam> Are you on telegram?
<sebsebseb> no
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: some of the old apps are good :D  not sure why they aren't in open store
<sebsebseb> no to telegram
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: can I manually update selected apps myself ?
<Fuseteam> They are not in openstore becausw nobody put them there yet :D
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: some won't ever come I think
<Fuseteam> Not sure what you mean with manual tho
<sebsebseb> update myself
<sebsebseb> yes I want the latest version of this and that app, but not this and that other app
<Fuseteam> Why not? Closed sourced?
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: no just some are sucky web apps really, and others are apps that, probably just won't be ported over
<Fuseteam> That's what you do in openstore
<Fuseteam> I still don't see why not 👀
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: is it? how do I use open store then ?
<Fuseteam> I have no idea why openstore is not detecting your apps atm
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: it's detecing my apps, but it won't let me  upgrade apps
<Fuseteam> What does it say?
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: nothing it's just a bar at the top moving
<sebsebseb> i saw someoen else had a similar issue when I googleed earlier
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: it knows about my apps being from the old ubuntu touch store, it says some have no version in the open store,  a lot, and then for some it will say there's a newer version in the open store
<Fuseteam> Then update the ones that say they have newer version?
<Fuseteam> If openstore says it has no version, it likely has no version
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: so if it has no version of an app and I try the update all
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: it should leave the others alone ?
<sebsebseb> if I can find that thing of course
<Fuseteam> I think it should yes
<Fuseteam> Can't verify myself tho
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: re install all apps
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: found that
<Fuseteam> Ah there you go
<Fuseteam> I haven't been able to verify with the others how it works fwiw
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: Use this to get all of the latst apps, typically needed after a major system update
<Fuseteam> Sounds promising enough
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: i tried to ht stop and it crashed, but yeah that could be it
<sebsebseb> if it re installs the main apps it should upgrade them
<sebsebseb> the other ones might be at risk but depends
<Fuseteam> It should yes
<Fuseteam> It is intended for this type of scenario afaik
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: yeah I think that could be it
<sebsebseb> i stopped it but
<sebsebseb> now see
<sebsebseb> some of these apps as updates in the thing
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: I have like 300 apps
<Fuseteam> Cool
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: altough a lot are web apps or whatever
<sebsebseb> I got old scopes too some
<sebsebseb> which is another thing
<sebsebseb> I belive scopes got completly dropped
<sebsebseb> so that's uselss now any scropes
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: thanks woudn't have just found that option myself
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: going to have to charge up that phone more  too
<Fuseteam> Yes atm scopes are dropped to start clean
<Fuseteam> Sure no problem
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: to start clean ?
<sebsebseb> you mean just try and get rid of any scropes I put on myself ?
<sebsebseb> since they won't work
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: I have another issue as well actsaully
<sebsebseb> I used to be able to just connect the phone into lap top and be able to remove  photos and videos from it onto computer, but it's not been working
<Fuseteam> Oh no i mean scopes were removed because the previous implementation was hard to maintain
<sebsebseb> why was it hard to main tain ?
<Fuseteam> Scopes doing more than intended by the backend etc etc
<sebsebseb> oh such as ?
<Fuseteam> Such as doing things an app should be doing
<sebsebseb> shoudn't be doing such as ?
<Fuseteam> I don't know the details but i suspect scopes weren't suppose to play music for example
<sebsebseb> oh right
<Fuseteam> That is if i got it right and scopes were only meant to surface content
<Fuseteam> The usb issue is weird tho
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: yeah  I think they were meant to show news and such
<Fuseteam> Yeah and files and messages i suppose
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: I might just end up emailing myself or uhmm firefox send maybe stuff to myself if uhmm
<Fuseteam> I mean ssh is an option iirc
<sebsebseb> oh yeah ther's that too
<sebsebseb> I saw in ut tweaks well saw as inu read I don't have ut tweaks yet
<Fuseteam> Ohw hmm what about terminal?
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: I was thinking I can do this later or try too or something :D
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: right now the phone is so nearly un charged as well
<sebsebseb> also that cable wehre is it uhmm here some where
<Fuseteam> Sounds like a plan xD
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: this ight be the thing that popued up on forum earlier or something similar
<sebsebseb> someoen was like will it remove my photos etc
<sebsebseb> and they are like no
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: I assume photos and that will stay, since that's some wehre seperate anyway isn't it ?
<Fuseteam> Ah cool but yes everything on in your home directory is safe
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: a bit like how the apps are seperate too, hence not upgrading when I did an ota update
<Fuseteam> Yeah most apps are in /opt iirc
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: yep that's waht I liked about ubuntu touch too, how it's rather similar to desktop linux like that
<Fuseteam> It is yes but its different in other ways ;)
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: then hopefully the  open store or whatever works better to after  re install apps, and  then I can put other ones on no problem such as ut tweaks ?
<sebsebseb> yep wayland and unity 8 and things
<sebsebseb> and arm
<Fuseteam> Yes hopefully
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: so are you a dev ?
<sebsebseb> or just user ?
<sebsebseb> I got a pine phone early adopters edition to do things with too still, real things, but that's another project
<Fuseteam> Yep but also readonly rootfs, but no i'm just a superuser zD
<sebsebseb> also randomly rootfs ?
<Fuseteam> readonly rootfs is something you don't see often on desktop linux
<sebsebseb> what do you mean by that ?
<Fuseteam> Are you familiar with the term 'rootfs'?
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: not so much hard of I think though a few times
<sebsebseb> the file system ?
<sebsebseb>  .  /  ?
<Fuseteam> Yes the rootfile system
<Fuseteam> *root file
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam:  what you mean you see it more on  ububuntu touch ?
<sebsebseb>  /
<sebsebseb>   / this that and the other
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: desktop linux tends to default to /home it seems :D
<sebsebseb>    /home/user
<Fuseteam> Essentially every things except for home us not writable be default
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam:  in desktop linux or ubuntu touch ?
<Fuseteam> On UT
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: yeah that's what I thought apps are kind of seprate some wehre
<sebsebseb> the texts in a database or whatever
<sebsebseb> the os in folders
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: libertiner in containers etc if that works
<Fuseteam> So anything that requires modifications to the root file system ut will cause some issues
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: that's how it should be probably really, only /home can be written too
<sebsebseb> yeah well developer mode and th8ings
<Fuseteam> Most apps are confined to /opt iiuc
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: yep sort this phone out a bit and then uhmm hmm
<Fuseteam> So they don't edit /bin or /etc or something
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: no girl friend now, plus got a lock dwon lol
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: I had a load of free time anyway that I was wasting but uhmm things are a b it diffenret now
<Fuseteam> 👀
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: got another phone I want to sort out, but that one is get texts and such off of it
<sebsebseb> as well
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: and finally finally finally, try and get it on Sailfish  OS that's why it was bought in the first place, not to run Android which have been doing for over two years now on it
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: and I got a pine phone as I mentieond above, an a few sd cards, so got ubports to try on that,and sailifsh os, and a few other ones, and I got a pine book pro that can do more with as well,  the default debian streetch is a bit boring
<Fuseteam> Oof
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: why oof ?
<Fuseteam> I somehow missed your messages :p
<Fuseteam> But yes libertine is meant things that are build for linux desktop, buts also still experimental so not everything works out if the box
#ubports 2020-04-24
<Fuseteam> fwiw 'ubports' is now the name of the foundation not of the os, the os is allowed to be called 'ubuntu touch'
<Fuseteam> Happy hacking tho
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: libertine worked on the tablet, but not on the mx4
<sebsebseb> or on the mx4 it's differnet
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: yes I know what ubports is and ubuntou touh etc
<sebsebseb> Fuseteam: its also a bit old in a way in bafckground since 16.04 baased
<sebsebseb> but doens't matter for that
<sebsebseb> that much
<Fuseteam> Yeah the foundation is kinda pushing to separate the two concepts
<tnozyrox> :)
#ubports 2020-04-25
<Fuseteam> Hello
#ubports 2020-04-26
<freq> pinephone on the way
<freq> cowsay ...
<freq> /bin/sh: -c: line 0: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
<freq> /bin/sh: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<freq> what's with that lol
<freq> /bin/sh: -c: line 0: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
<freq> /bin/sh: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<freq>  ______________
<freq> < hi im a bird >
<freq>  --------------
<freq>         \   ^__^
<freq>          \  (oo)\_______
<freq>             (__)\       )\/\
<freq>                 ||----w |
<freq>                 ||     ||
<freq> put it in quotes, i know.
<kirvesAxe> If someone were to port Ubuntu Touch on a phone that has a physical keyboard, how much adjustment would it take to get the UI be more keyboard-oriented?
<kirvesAxe> (I mean, every single mobile OS I've tried so far with keyboarded hardware has been built with the idea that the touch screen is still the main UI and the keyboard is "just a writing accessory", and I would like it more in the style of keyboard as the main UI and scrnee "just a pointing accessory" :))
<Fuseteam> ut has is build in such a way all 3 are first class citizien's i guess
<Fuseteam> that's the idea behind "convergence"
<kirvesAxe> I have been wondering if Gemini, Cosmo Communicator or the upcoming Astro Slide (all by Planet Computers) would work with it... I have a Gemini that runs both Sailfish and Debian, I assume porting UT for it would be possible?
<Fuseteam> i suppose it is
<Fuseteam> iirc notkit was working on one of those, forgot which one
<CommunistWolf> woo, my pinephone is approaching functionality
<freq> which one
<CommunistWolf> braveheart
<CommunistWolf> did an apt upgrade on it today and the modem started working reliably
<freq> ok the new one is coming next month for me
<CommunistWolf> I got this one march.... after it was posted in jan ^^
